# Sheffield care girls Part 8



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and Best Wishes to you all for 2008    

  

Rachel x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Just typed a message & posted it, but must have been at the same time we got a new home, so lost it all!!

Oh well it said some thing like....

Just had a really scrummy cooked breakfast / lunch - i know, more eating, but was very nice  
Had a nice time yesterday at my mum and dad's even though it did rain constantly & the roads were all flooded.

Karen - glad you got sofas ordered. I hate it when we do that sort of stuff & then you have to WAIT! I am sooo impatient!!

Katy - hope you survive your turkey fest   We had some left over & i suppose i should have made curry or soup or something but couldn't face it, so its in the bin now!

Scooby - What you up to today? Think we are going out in a bit to the outlet near Xscape. Not been for ages so no idea if its any good  

Deb Bee - hope you are OK & had a lovely Christmas  

Well, best go
Chat later
Sally
XX


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All     

Just popped on for a quickie will catch up on all personals when I get chance to catch up ...   Hope you all had a fab Christmas and got lots of pressies, and hope you all have Fabulous New Year, and get everything you wish for.... 

Scooby -  just wanted to say good luck with the scan tomorrow, let us all know how you get on, am sure you'll be nervous I was... but everything will be fine... 

Joseph now 12lbs 8oz and never full, but has been havin problems with his bowels hopin Dr will sort it out, loves looking at the lights on the Christmas tree....

Catch you all soon
luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for our new home Rachel 

Sally ~ I find it a bit hit and miss there  sometimes you just can't find anything you like. Hopefully you with come back with lots  

Deb Bee ~ Wow he's putting on weight  Sorry to hear he's having a few problems with his bowels. What's he gonna do when you have to take the lights down then 

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Scooby - we didn't go in the end. Well we drove up there but the queue to get in started on the M62, so turned around and came home!

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya 
Scooby - Good luck for tomorrow Scooby, I have a feeling everything will be fine for you xxx

Sally -  Sorry you didn't get in to do your shopping. It is like that a lot round there, the car park is too small if you ask me.

Deb Bee - Aw say hi to little Joseph, glad he is growing well and hope his tummy is not too much of a problem. 

Katy - Hi my dear, what have you been up to today? 

I am completely full of cold, started last night and have been laid on the sofa all day with toilet roll stuffed up my nose. Have to go into work tomorrow as well, think I will have to just go in for a few hours and come home if I am still as bad as this. 
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Ah such a shame you couldn't go shopping, although if the queues were that bad, maybe its a blessing 

Karen ~ There's alot of snot going around at the moment. Dave started to feel poorly last Monday and has only just started to feel better  Hope your being looked after 

Katy ~ Please let us know that you are OK and survived another Christmas Meal, have an awful feeling that you have turned into a Turkey  










xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Well though I'd better pop on and let you know that I'm Okay. Stuffed but okay.  Ended up having a 4 courser then the cheese and biccies/mince pies/Christmas cake came out, Had to have a little bit y'know..just to be social!  Good job I didn't have much brekkie earlier that's all I can say! Lovely day though. 

Well you've all been very busy on here today,,

Deb Bee ~Really nice to hear from you. Glad you had a lovely Christmas.Hope you all got spoilt! Your first as a mummy.  Wow, Joseph's growing fast!, sorry to hear about his tummy problems, hope it's nothing too serious. Give him lots of big kisses from his aunties on here! xxx

Scooby ~ He He, you'll be glad to know I'm ok!  How's you? Sorry to hear Dave's been poorly. Was it Flu? Hope he's better now. Glad you had a nice night last night. Love a good curry.What did you have? Hoping everything goes well tomorrow hun, sure it will. Let us know won't you?

Karen  ~ Sorry to hear your feeling poorly hun. Like Scooby says, there's a lot of snot going round.  Think you should stay at home in bed tomorrow if your still poorly. Then get a few hot toddies down your neck tomorrow night - soon make yer better!  What you got planned for tomorrow night?

Sally  ~ Glad you had a nice time with your mum and dad. Do they live far? Ooh don't blame you about coming home earlier.. there's nowt worse than queuing in traffic.  Getting really excited bout these meals of yours..is it the 2nd Jan they come out? Can't wait to try them! What you up to tomorrow night? Are you staying in just you and Sam?

Right think I'm gonna go and put one of my new dvds on and slob out.

Love to you all

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just thought I would let you know that my scan went very well  We have one baby bean on board  Measurements and dates are looking good and heartbeat seen  

Thank you all so much for your support you are fantastic 

Lots of love 

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Brilliant news Scooby!

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!*

XX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya

just wanted to say congratulations Scooby, you must be over the moon


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

​


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Happy New Year to you all
Thanks for all your support this year  
We are stopping in tonight, I wouldn't enjoy it cos I feel rubbish and my nose is all red and flaky
Loads of love to you all
Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby ~ Congrats again! Brilliant news!  Enjoy your Italian tonight. 

Karen  ~ Sorry to hear you're still a bit poorly ~ get them hot toddies down ya girl! 

Sally ~ Hope you and Sam have a nice night whatever you're doing. 

Deb Bee ~ Hope you have a lovely evening. 

Happy New Year to great friends
and here's to 2008!​
Lots of love to you all

Katy. xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you  Hope your jabs are going OK  

Karen ~ How's the cold  Hope you on the mend 

Sally ~ How's you   with the launch, will look out for the new stuff in the shops 

Deb Bee ~ Hope you and your little man are doing OK 

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Scooby - You can safely eat B&J if you want....email response below:

_Hi Sally, Thanks for your e-mail. The eggs in our ice cream have been pasteurised. Having just come backfrom maternity leave myself, I'm pleased to say that Ben & Jerry's isperfectly safe to eat while pregnant. Boy did I get through a fewtubs!! Best wishes, Lisa DaleBen & Jerry's_

Happy Eating!
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a flying visit as doing tea

Ah thanks Sally your a star    Unfortunately as there was only a few scoops of my one left and Dave doesn't like that one I put it in the bin last night    

At least you will know for future  

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

How you all doing? You all back at work? 

Scooby ~ How are you today hun? Hope you're well. Has it sunk in.. now that you've had the scan? Did you get a little piccie to bring home? 

Karen ~ How are you today? hope you managed to get rid of the cold, and that you managed to have a good New Year despite feeling grotty. Not long to go til you start jabbing...you getting excited? 

Sally ~ How are you? You busy at work then? those meals hit the shops yet?  well done on researching the ice cream.. we can munch away now.. don't know if that's a good thing or not! 

Deb Bee  ~ Hope you and Joseph are both doing ok. 

Well just been to the hairdresses so my hair looks half normal again. Have you all got snow where you are? It's pretty bad here, was worried I wouldn't be able to get out to the hairdressess  but braved it in the end.

Lots of love,
Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ It is slowly sinking in  She gave us a few pics which was nice  Having your hair done makes you feel more human you just need to be taken out for a nice meal now  Its stopped snowing here but sure it will start again soon  How's your injections going  Right behind you   

Karen ~ How's the cold  Not long till you start, bet your giddy as a kipper  

Sally ~ Thanks again about the ice cream, I think its probably a bad thing that I know its safe, will just avoid buying it. At least that way it will keep the weight down   Has the launch gone OK 

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Hope you are all OK  
I've got a really bad headache   Had it for 2 days now, so will be quick cos going to lie on the sofa in a minute  

Yep the launch went fine - thanks for asking. 
My next big task is a major packaging re design across the entire range ready for 1st March 08!!! Not much time  , so had meeting today with the artwork people & now it will be all systems go for that. Never a dull moment... 

Katy - how are your injections going? When are you in for bloods and scans?? Hope your hair looks nice - I love getting my hair done  
Karen - hope your cold is better, best to get that sort of thing out of the way now before you start jabbing  
Scooby - you feeling any different yet   Any more snow? We have hardly got any here, just freezing cold, Brrrrrr!

Well, maybe back a bit later when i've eaten something

Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls

Yes I am feeling much better thanks, just a few sniffles left but feel fine and been to work yesterday and today. The snow was quite bad in York but cleared up by the time I left work at 6. Looks really pretty but no fun to drive in it.

Hi Sally 
Poor you, hope you feel better soon. Congratulations on the launch. New packaging sounds good, not giving you much time are they. Are they getting rid of the purple packages then? (are they purple or I am I dreaming!) Thanks for the Ben and Jerry's info although I can't excuse myself to eat icecream until I have lost at least a stone or got pg (whichever comes first) 

Hi Katy 
New Year was nice cos we sat in bed watching Jools Holland and he had loads of good guests like Kylie and David Tennant, then we looked out of our spare room window and saw loads of fireworks. How is your jabbin going? Are you feeling ok so far? 

Hi Scooby 
Hope you got my text after your scan cos I realised I haven't congratulated you on here xxx 
Well we have been doing lots of juicing but can't manage the "nothing but juice for 7 days" (we lasted 1 day and then ate some baked cod on its own and it tasted like the best thing ever! - it tasted better than chocolate we were so hungry  ) so we are having 2 very small plain healthy meals and 2 veggie juices a day and we can manage that and we both feel slimmer already. I think we will both lose a good few pounds this week so will hopefully soon cancel out our christmas binges. 

Hi Deb Bee 
Hope you and little Joseph are staying all snuggly indoors in this snow. 

Yes you are right I can't wait to get started on my jabbin'. Have called Care to pay for my drugs so expecting the drug people to ring me soon. GIVE ME MY DRUGS!    There is a backlog apparently so she said it might be a good few days as I don't need them until 17th. 

Is anyone planning to watch Big Brother tonight? 
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ I can't believe you only lasted a day  Let me know how you get on  

Katy ~ What you got planned for the weekend 

Sally ~ What colour are they going for now  Quite liked the purple  Nothing like keeping you on your toes hey 

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Karen ~ Glad you are feeling better now.  You did make me laugh Re. lasting one day with the juices..and the baked cod! you're just like me, I'd find it difficult too, but at least you're giving it a go and it will defo be good for you, straight after chrimble - like you say cancel out all them naughties.  Hope you get your drugs soon -before get violent or anything!  Not long now.

Scooby ~ ahh, glad it's starting to sink in, must be such a nice feeling.  My injections are going fine thank you. Seem to have got the hang of them now.  Feeling okay too, just a bit tired, but I'm not back at work til Mon so it's not a problem - had lots of lovely lie ins. 

Sally ~ Glad the launch went okay.  wow, re packaging eh? that's a big project.  Not giving you much time are they hun? No wonder you've got a headache!  It 'll be interesting choosing colours and designs etc though won't it? Although I think I'd rather doing the taste testing!  I'm doing okay ta, got my scan on Wed to make sure everything looks okay. 

Hello to everyone else. 

Just been to Sainsbury's and it was rammed. What is it with that place..no matter what time you go it's packed. It was full of old people (I do love em) but when you're in a rush... and people with prams everywhere - Karen nearly ended up in a buggy butty like you! 

Going out for tea with my sis later, she's going back to Brighton tomorrow.  Nothing fancy probably Pizza Hut or somewhere.

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Girls

Hope you are all OK. I'm so glad its the weekend...& i haven't even done a full week  

Scooby - The purple ones are staying the same (they are the frozen ones that we don't make). Ours are with all the chilled ready meals, so are slightly different - although better if i do say so myself  . Yes it will keep me on my toes, already not happy with a couple of things, so need to sort that out ASAP   What you up up this weekend?

Karen - Hope your healthy meals & juices are going OK   You did make me laugh with your baked cod story.....Gosh not long to go until you start jabbing, here is a bit of   to start off with  

Katy - Glad injections are going well & you are feeling OK. Lots of    for Wednesday  . I know what you mean about Sainsbury's - i went on Wednesday for work stuff & it was soooo busy with OLD people, who were too busy looking into my trolley so ended up getting in mine & everyone else's way (when i shop for work stuff, it can look at bit strange, as tend to buy lots of each item, depending on what i am doing, so on Weds i had a trolley full of soup!!!  )

Well, think i am off to bed now. Chat soon
Sally
XX


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Happy New Year from a very OLD girl!

As you know I haven't posted for a very long time, but had the urge to have a little look this morning and discovered that Scooby is preggers! Absolutely chuffed to bits for you hun, will pray that everything goes well for you this time

Lots of Love Rach


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Rach

Less of the old girl me thinks   Think about you from time to time and wonder how you and your family are getting on 

So nice to hear from you, don't be a stranger 

Sally ~ Not much planned this weekend, taking down the tree, changing bedding, Dave's got a huge pile of ironing but he's not feeling well again  He is currently in bed looking at holiday brochures  

xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Just popping on to say hi..

what you all up to this wkend?

I'm with you Scooby - got loads of cleaning done this wkend. Always like to have a good clean round when the decorations come down.   Not doing much today, getting things sorted for going back to work tomorrow.   bluurr!

Hope you're all well. 

Hi to Rach nice to hear from you.  

chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy  ~ Now I didn't say I was cleaning   That's taking it a step too far  When's your next appointment at Care  How you feeling in general


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls
Hope you are having a nice weekend (what is left of it) - they are going so quickly at the moment.
Nothing much to tell you, just popped on to say a quick hello. 

Hope you are doing ok Katy, Sally and Scooby

Hi Rach, lovely to hear from you, your twins look gorgeous.

Hi Deb Bee, hope you and baby are well.

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scooby  ~ d'ya know when I was cleaning, I could've happily come round and done yours too, was really in the mood for a good clean, even got dp cleaning the windows  only happens once a year - yesterday I didn't lift a finger!  How you feeling then? Looking forward to your next scan? I'm okay thanks..got my scan + bloods on Wed morning... still bleeding though ..well stopped..then started again..not sure whats going on.  looking forward to this pot of numbers though!  

Karen  ~ Hope you had a nice weekend? Did you get up to much? When do your drugs arrive then? Not long till you can start jabbing..is is 10 days? woo hoo.  How's the juicing going? 

Sally ~ How's you today? Really hope work's not too manic, you started on this new project yet? At lunch today somebody was eating a WW meal, really had to stop myself from blurting out about the repackaging!  Just sat there smiling to myself.

Hi Deb Bee ~ How are you and little Joseph doing?

Hi Rach. 

Well,back at work today.  How dark was it this morning.  Did not want to get up at all. 

Just going to cook tea,

Love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a flying visit .............

Katy ~  for Wednesday if I don't manage to get on in the next couple of days.    

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Just a flying visit from me too.....away again this week, might not get on tomorrow, so will be Thurs or Fri before i am back.

Good Luck Katy for Wednesday, will be thinking of you     

Karen, Scooby, hope you are both OK  

Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening all 

My laptop has broken and is being taken away to be fixed tomorrow  boo hoo hoo 
So I have nicked DH's laptop to send this msg. I may not get on here much while mine is away being fixed as I will have to fight DH to get his out of his hands! and I am going out for tea for the next 2 nights so will be back later in the week.

Best of luck for Wednesday Katy xxx

Love Karen


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

hi All....  

Hope your all well, keep tryin to pop in and catch up with you all, but really don't know where the days go lucky if i manage to get any washin in the washer   were surviving on sandwiches or takeaways for tea and of course chocolate .. joseph has got Acute colic so isn't sleepin much, and still havin trouble pooin... But eatin like you wouldn't believe obviously takes after his mum   is now well over 13lb....

scooby - next scan on 14th bet you can't wait, how you feelin in general, any sickness or anything, bet your scan piccies are fab..  

Karen - hope you get your laptop back soon, and it isn't too poorly   how many days now till you start jabbin  

Katy - how was your scan and bloods today... 

Sally - how was work, have you been buying anymore trolley loads of soup, made me   laff imagin you pushin it round why do you have to get them 

well better go little big man is stirrin catch you all soon.....

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,,

Well my scan went well this morning, and I can start the menopur tonight! eeek.   The nurse said I still had loads of follies (35!) due to my pcos, so I will have to be monitored really closely on the stimms,I'm on 150 iu alternating with 75 iu each night. Just hoping I don't over stimulate too much. 


Thank you for all your well wishes and support. It means a lot  

Hope you're all well.   

lots of love, xxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a quickie   

Katy ~ Well done on starting your stims, how you feeling  When you next back for your checkup 

Karen & Sally ~ Hope your both doing OK 

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hi Katy - 35 follies wow    when's your next scan? hope you are ok and your stimming jabs going well xxx

Hi Scooby - How are you? Not long for your next scan and you can see lovely little bubs again xxx 

Hi Sally - You still away for work? Hope you are ok. 

Hi Deb Bee - Poor little Joseph, hope he feels better soon, good news he is such a big boy though...and poor you having to survive on chocolate   

My drugs are being delivered before 12 tomorrow and then we have our nurses appointment to sign the papers etc at 3pm tomorrow so we are all systems go go go...   Start downregging 1 week today. Me and DH both have tomorrow off for a long weekend but he is poorly anyway with that horrible cold I had last week although of course it is 10 times worse now it has mutated to MAN FLU    So we have cancelled our meal out tonight. 

Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen  ~ Try not to grab the drugs of the poor person that delivers them     with your appointment tomorrow.

Bet your counting down the days till you can start your jabs  

Hope DH feels better soon  

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all OK  

Hi Karen - ooooh not long now, drugs tomorrow, how exciting! Like Scooby says, try not to act like a crazed IVF looney woman when they get delivered    Hope you are looking after DH - i hear MAN FLU can be TERRIBLE!!

Hi Katy - Glad scan went OK, 35 follies.....  Sure Care will do a good job at watching you closely over the next week or so. Lots of positive thinking    When are you back in again?

Hi Scooby - how you doing? Not long until Monday for your scan  

Hi Deb Bee - sorry to hear Joseph has a poorly tummy still, hope he gets better soon & lets his Mummy have a bit more sleep! About the soup.....depends what i am doing but tend to buy lots as have to look at all versions for each different flavour (eg branded, supermarket own label, premium, core, healthy). So might have 6 flavours to buy, but might be 6 versions of those, so thats 36 - which fills the trolley & makes you look like a soup freak!!!  

Well, I got back home tonight. Off to bed in a minute - drove back from London & it took ages, so a bit tired. Glad its Friday tomorrow  

Night
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Gosh we had fallen off the first page  

*Katy* ~ How you feeling  Any twinges yet  What you got planned for this weekend  When's your next scan  Sorry for all the questions but trying to catch up 

*Sally* ~ How's work going or shouldn't I ask  Its a shame you don't work nearer me then we could keep each other company of a night   Do you get bored of the travelling and staying away, I know at times it really gets me down. It was lovely this week as Dave had to do a visit nearby so he came and took me out for tea and then stayed over 

*Karen* ~ Did the delivery guy get away in one piece  How did you get on this afty with all your forms  They can be quite depressing at times some of the questions they have to ask, but I guess you need to be covered. Only 6 more days to go  bet you've got a little advent calendar counting down the hours to your first jab   Meant to ask how did the rest of your juice diet go 

*Deb Bee* ~ How's Joseph is he any better 

No real plans for the weekend, going to do food shopping tomorrow and then might pop up and see BIL's new house, well its a bomb site at the moment as they are having major works done. Then out for a Chinese tomorrow night. And Sunday I really fancy a nice roast so decided its gonna be lamb this week with some mint sauce ~ lurrrrrrrrrrrvely

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well i don't want us to fall off the first page again  
Hope everyone is OK & glad its Friday like me  

Scooby - yep it can be a pain going away. Its only really been over the last 3 months that i have been on a regular basis - only for 1-2 nights per week, but it still takes its toll. I'm usually with other people, which is OK, but when you are tired of on evening & just want to go to bed & watch telly & not be social its a bit of a pain   Hmmm your roast sounds nice, lamb is my favourite roast dinner but have to have LOADS of mint sauce  

Karen - Did you get your drugs OK? Hope appt went well..... 

Katy - You OK  

Well, got to leave early from work today   because had to be home to see the mortgage lady   as our current deal is going to run out soon. Not really the best time for that to happen given the state of interest rates etc, but have managed to come out of it OK. I was really worrying about it - last thing we want is to have to pay extra precious pennies on that when it could be going towards drug money or something!!

Anyway, off to watch some telly.
Chat later
Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning! 

Yes thanks got my drugs ok   The new trigger shot is very posh - it is all ready in its own disposable syringe - nurse said they changed it as people had loads of problems with spilling the old version that you had to mix yourself.  Nurse was lovely and we didn't bother practicing jabs with her as I thought I could remember what I am doing.  DH and I had talked at length last time about answering all the "ethical" questions regarding the research forms etc so we just asked her to do this form with the same answers as before so that was a lot easier. 

Well my poor DH was just recovering from his man flu yesterday and then we had a curry delivered last night (well I just had a chicken tikka starter with salad because I am a good girl!) and he has been up all night vomiting in agony. I have laid him on the sofa today but he is not well at all. He has either got that poisoning you can get from reheated rice or some other nasty food poisoning from his chicken curry.  Never using that curry house again. I will just keep an eye on him today and make sure he keeps trying a bit of water. 

Hope the mortgage chat went well Sally.

Hope you enjoyed your chinese Scooby. I have got a nice joint of beef for Sunday. I may be eating it alone if DH still poorly!  Lost 4lb on my attempt at the juice diet but have gone a bit off the rails again since then unfortunately. Bought lots of fruit for some smoothies this week though to make sure I get some vitamins in me.

How are you Katy? Did you go to care for a scan on Friday morning? Hope your follies are doing ok, I am thinking of you xxx 

Hi Deb Bee and Joseph xxx

Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sally* ~ Ah that's not to bad to have company but I know what you mean about wanting to veg out and be by yourself. We normally go out one night for a meal but are back by 8.30 then the other night I just get some food and stay in my room and veg out and watch TV.

*Karen* ~ Chinese is tonight so right looking forward to a banquet   OMG your poor husband he really is going through the mill at the moment,  put your nurses uniform on and hopefully he will be better for tomorrow's roast. We have been to the farm shop this morning and got a lovely leg of lamb for tomorrow and some fresh veg so really looking forward to cooking that tomorrow.

*Katy* ~ You OK missus  You very quiet  Hope everything is going well, here if you need a chat at all 

We have booked to go to Paris just after Dave's birthday this year, we are going by Eurostar as he's not been before, so we are both looking forward to that. Nothing else much to report here. Got my 8 week scan on Monday so bit nervous but sure it will be fine 

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Gorgeous Girlies,

Scooby ~ I'm fine thank you, just so tired at the minute! I'm literally coming home from work, having tea, a bath, then falling into bed. Think it's a mixture of the drugs and work being extra busy.  Not doing much this weekend, got friends coming round tonight..hoping i can stay awake for them!  How you feeling then chick? Any sickness creeping in? You looking forward to your scan on Mon? Enjoy your night out tonight and I'll see you on Sunday for my lunch! Tee hee. 

Sally  ~ Glad things went ok at the morgage appt, like you say, you don't want to be worrying over pennies when they need to be going towards treatment etc.  hope you have a nice chilled weekend - with no travelling involved! DP does a bit of travelling with work, and he says it can really wear you out - and he'd definately agree with the social side of it.. sometimes you just need your own space. I'm doing okay okay thank you..seems to be really going quick this cycle..think it's cos I've got you lovely ladies keeping me company! I mentioned this site to the nurses and they laughed and said yes they knew all about it and the friendships that develop. 

Karen ~ Sorry to hear dh is poorly.  Is he feeling any better? On a lighter note, glad that your appt went well, I was thinking of you. And you've got your drugs woo hoo! Not long to go now.. you had em out looking at em?! My jabs are going fine thank you, got a few bruises but not doing too bad. Should get you round to to mine 

Hi Deb Bee  ~ Nice to hear from you.  How are you doing? Hope little Joseph is feeling better?

Not up to much today..Remembered yesterday that I should really be eating lots of protein..and drinking lots of water..have to dig out those meal ideas I posted for Scooby a while ago..my minds gone blank.  Back at hospital on Mon to see how mahoosive my ovaries are.  Eeek.

Lots of love to you all. 

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Pleased your doing OK  Get drinking the milk, I went through pints at a time   If I remember rightly you advised omelette, cheese omelette, mushroom omelette, ham omelette and I think there was some tuna in there. Yes the sickness hit on Monday just gone    oh well its all part of the fun  Lunch tomorrow will be about 6pm if that's OK, guess if your coming better make desert too  

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh Yes I remember the omlettes..  But milk yuck, i really hate it... is it very good for you?   Might have to hold me nose and go for it. Hoping your not feeling too sicky hun, but its a good sign that bubs is making itself known!  Yes 6pm is fine with me and I would like treacle tart and custard or welly fudge please.  

xxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey what's welly fudge   Is that a typo 

Milk has protein in so for me it was easy to drink pints of it each day but you can get the protein from other stuff too.

x x xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh gosh Scoobs have you never heard of wellington fudge cake? (proper name - I'm just lazy!)   Mmm have to get you the recipe it's gorgeous. Basically it's choccy pud with hot sauce over the top. Divine.   I guess if thats off the menu I'll have treacle tart please.   

xxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ No never heard of it  but now you have mentioned it can you please please please find me a receipe  Sound divine   

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Evening Girls  

Just having a quick read of what you've all been up today before i go & watch a DVD

Katy - with you on the milk thing, i don't like it either, however made myself drink 1 pint of organic milk during last cycle (from start of stims) & its not that bad once you have done it for a couple of days....held my nose for the first couple of goes & drank it REALLY quick!   Glad things are OK, make sure you get lots of rest if you are feeling tired - must be because those follies are growing some top notch eggs   

Scooby - hope you are enjoying your chinese. If Katy's coming for Sunday tea then i might as well....  But only if she brings some of that fudge cake....sounds a bit yummy to me  

Karen - hope DH is feeling a bit better. Make sure he has lots of fluid (if he can keep it down). Sounds like food poisoning to me, the micro that its rice can be pretty nasty  . Just what you need before you start jabbing  . Will be thinking of you this week   

Right, thats it from me for now.
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Just a thought can you buy some Nesquik Milkshake and drink the milk that way 

See both you and Sally later and don't forget dessert  

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya
I hate milk too but I was thinking I would have a fruit smoothie each day with some low fat organic live yogurt in it to get my milk protein down me while stimming. Do you think that would be ok? 
What is it they say about pineapple? Good or bad - I can't remember - wasn't there something about the juice being different to the fruit itself?
Hey if you are all scoffing yummy desserts I am coming too! 
Love Karen


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

karenm28 said:


> Hiya
> I hate milk too but I was thinking I would have a fruit smoothie each day with some low fat organic live yogurt in it to get my milk protein down me while stimming. Do you think that would be ok?
> What is it they say about pineapple? Good or bad - I can't remember - wasn't there something about the juice being different to the fruit itself?
> Hey if you are all scoffing yummy desserts I am coming too!
> Love Karen


Hi

There's lots of other foods that are high in protein, not just milk (and semi skimmed/full skimmed milk are higher in protein than full fat).

If you're not keen on milk, what about trying rice milk ? Although rice milk doesn't have high protein you could use on cereal or mix with a banana, honey, yoghurt and mixed nuts to make a smoothie which would have good protein levels ? Eggs (like milk it is also high in zinc, which is good for healthy eggs) yoghurt, cheese should all be ok....here's some other foods with good protein levels (and which are also fine for vegetarian/vegans !!)

tofu
textured Vegetable Protein (TVP)
quinoa
chickpeas (hummous)
lentils
baked beans
baked potatoes
oats/cereal
kidney beans
peanut butter
nuts (including cashew, peanuts, brazils, almonds, pistachio, hazelnuts, walnuts, pecan
pumpkin seeds
flaxseed (linseed) - put on top of cereal
rice
wholewheat
spinach
parsley
broccoli

Also Spriulina and Wheatgrass supplements have very high protein levels.

There's all the info you need re pineapple on the sticky thread on 2ww called "2ww - Frequently Asked Questions" (also if you use the search facility you'll find countless posts/threads discussing it).

Hope that helps a bit....good luck
Natasha


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Minxy  Not heard of Rice Milk before, does it taste like normal milk 

If any of you want some quinoa I have a whole tub full that you can have 

Karen ~ Regarding the pineapple its best to drink the "Not from Concentrate" variety and I don't think your supposed to eat normal pineapple as it can cause uterine contractions 

Have got some parkin for desert now   

xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

wow sounds like a good night Scooby ~ all piling round to yours for tea.  Yes I will get you the recipe for the welly fudge. My mum has a good one. Think you will like it.  It's divine. We used to have it at school, that and brownies with pink custard were my favourites.. ooh and remember that cornflake type cake with jam at the bottom? did you have that? Scrummy. Sorry all this talk of food! Yes I might have a look at geting some nesquick, or rice milk. not had that before.  Hope you're feeling okay today. Did you enjoy your chinese last night. Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. 

Sally ~ Hows things with you hun? Did you enjoy your dvd? just seen - not long til your Nurse Consultation, coming round quick! When do you think you may start?  Looking forward to seeing ya later at Scoobys!!

Karen  ~ Hows hubby? Hope he is feeling better. Yeah thats a good idea about the smoothies to get your protein, you can add all your different fruits etc and keep it interesting. About the pineapple - I drink loads of that stuff all the time! I get the non concentrated one fron Sainsbury's. Some ladies also take a handful of brazil nuts on the 2ww - also for the selenium levels, but I don't really like them, so just stick to pinapple juice. 

Minxy ~ Wow thank you for the information.  Actually bought some spirulina a while back, tried it once and was nearly sick.. Doesn't taste too great..but if it's good for protein I may dig it out...

Anyone watching dancing on ice later? It always makes me wanna hit the local ice rink and have a spin round.Totally cr*p at it though - can barely let go of the sides!  

Speak soon.

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Yes I remember pink custard, do you think they just added food colouring to it to make it more interesting  Not had the cornflake type cake with jam at the bottom, sounds interesting  Have you tried dipping your brazil nuts in chocolate  that might help  The lamb is in the oven as I type and it seems divine   I think we will be watching the Darts final tonight  WTF  

Sally ~ You seen I Love You  Supposed to have got some great reviews  Only thing is I don't think its a blokes film  Hope your not too busy this week. Oh Dave says did you do the Mushroom Stroganoff  He loves that one, hasn't had it in a while but is one of his favs 

Karen ~ How's hubbie  hope he's on the mend 

I think we need a get together soon, what do you think 

x x x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Scooby* said:


> Thanks Minxy  Not heard of Rice Milk before, does it taste like normal milk


....no rice milk doesn't taste like normal milk....it's difficult to describe really....it's quite sweet.

http://www.tastethedream.com/products/product/1481/203.php



katyblue said:


> Minxy ~ Wow thank you for the information.  Actually bought some spirulina a while back, tried it once and was nearly sick.. Doesn't taste too great..but if it's good for protein I may dig it out...


I take the spirulina tablets so don't have to taste it !

Pineapple isn't actually that high in selenium although it does contain some as well as manganese. Pressed or fresh juice is preferable but "not from concentrate" and "from concentrate" are still both fine....it's the enzyme bromelain in fresh pineapple (if eating) that may cause uterine contractions but this is destroyed during processing which is why juice ok. Brazil nuts have the highest source of selenium....but you shouldn't overdo it on the selenium front either ! Other sources of selenium are...

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium.asp

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Katy - Yep DVD was good. It was Bourne Ultimatum (Sam got the box set for Xmas). And yes not long until nurse appt. When we see her i will be on about day 10 of my cycle so i don't know when i will actually start because i am doing a diff protocol to last time. Its called the "pre-planned short protocol" & based on the sheet i have got i can't figure out if i will have to wait until start of next cycle after that one    if you see what i mean! 

Scooby - will be thinking of you tomorrow. Sure all will be fine   Tea was lovely by the way   Yep, Mushroom Stroganoff is one of mine....fame at last!! Is it "Ps I love You" the film you mean? If it is, i looked at it today on the "whats on at the cinema" but don't think i would convince Sam   so didn't even bother  

Karen - you OK  Hows DH? Bet you can't wait to start jabbing  

Right, off to watch dancing on ice results show (& also trying to watch the film of the Phantom of the Opera.....i love the music from that  )

Sally
XX

PS Agree with Scooby - we should meet up again soon when we can fit in around everyone's treatment


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Yes it is PS I Love You ~ Not sure its for the blokes though    Ah will tell Dave's its one of yours, he will be so made up 

Off to bed myself soon.

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for info Minxy xxx

Mmm not sure about rice milk though if it has anything to do with rice because I hate rice  
I can have normal milk if it is in coco pops or frosties but am going to try and avoid the sugary cereals for a bit. I just hate milk on its own. 
The pineapple will just be fresh but juiced in the juicer along with juiced apples and then made into a smoothie with berries, banana, yogurt.  I like brazil nuts but prefer cashews. Love omelettes though and steak, chicken and fish so should be ok for protein. 

DH is a lot better thanks for asking, he is still laid on the sofa demanding I bring him glasses of squash though which is getting on my nerves! 

Not been to cinema for ages and work gave me some free tickets for bonfire night but they are for vue so the nearest one is York or Doncaster and not got round to going yet. 

I remember that yummy pink custard at junior school, we had it with chocolate sponge pudding yum 

Anyway all this talk about food - stop it! I am being good tomorrow as I am always good on Mondays  
Night everyone 
Lots of love
Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Scan went very well this morning, such a change  Have got another scan next Monday before they discharge me.

Thanks for all your support.

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Gals,

Just a quick one, as teas about ready,

My scan this morning showed 47 follicles.    Can't believe it.  Never had this many before - and so early on too.   But when I rang for the results they said they want me to carry on with the menopur - same dose... as my eostrogen (sp) levels were still quite low. Hmm.  Bck on Wed for a scan Praying no more appear before then (and that some disappear too!  ) There's a chance that we will have to freeze all next week depending on how I go, hoping it doesnt come to that.  

Sorry for the me post, hope you're all ok  

Scooby ~ so glad everything went ok. Was thinking about you.

Chat soon

Love to you all

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ I was  when I got your text 47  Am sure you will do fine, not sure if there is anything you can do to prevent more appearing

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG Katy you poor thing  -  47!!!  I hope you are ok  xxx

Brilliant news for you Scooby, glad all well at the scan xxx

Hi to Sally too!  and anyone else who is around  xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Just a flying visit as only just got in....

Scooby - so glad scan went well  
Katy -      47!!!!! Wow, hope you are OK. Thinking of you    
Karen - Hello! Hope you are OK 

Right, got to go and eat something.....i'm starving!

Sally
XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just me gatecrashing 

*katyblue*.....47 follies  I know with my IVFs I've had between 21-28 follies and have felt uncomfortable and bloated so can't begin to imagine how you're feeling !

Really just wanted to say, please do make sure you keep your fluid intake up....try for at least 3 litres of water or so a day and also isotonic drinks such as Lucozade are really good. This helps flush the drugs around your system and goes to prevent OHSS....keep drinking this amount even after EC, in fact especially following EC, as the empty follicles keep filling with fluid and you must keep them flushed clean.

Lots of luck to you....and everyone else 
Natasha xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How are you all tonight? Thank you for all the well wishes.  I'll let you know how I go tomorrow night.

Scooby ~ how are you doing hun? Hope you're okay and not feeling too sicky.  So, did you get another pic of bubs yesterday?  Is bubs alot bigger than the previous scan?

Karen  ~ Is hubby better now? Need him in tip top condition for when you start your jabs! Think of you sometimes when I'm doing mine - especially when mine hurt - and that how you enjoy them..must be doing mine wrong! 

Sally  ~ Wow, not long for you either then hun. You looking forward to going again? How's the new project coming along at work?

Minxy ~ Thank you for the advice.  Yeah I'm getting pretty swollen.  Trying to keep my fluids up, not heard about drinking lucozade though,what does it do? will give it a go if it helps. Thank you.

TTFN

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy 

 for tomorrow, hope its not too painful for you at the minute 

Yes we got 4 pics although only 2 are really clear.  Its such a change in 2 weeks  

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you sweetheart. Will let you know how I get on. 

Wow, 4 pics! Must be lovely seeing bubs on screen. Hope you're taking good care of yourself.   

xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Everyone  

Hope you are all OK. Had a busy couple of days at work, off on my travels tomorrow again, but leaving early in morning rather than going tonight.

Katy - how are you doing? Hope scan went OK today & those follies are behaving   Thinking of you & sending you lots of       

Karen - Tomorrow you can start jabbing....hoooray! Sending you lots of                

Scooby - how are you? You feeling much different yet  

Well, off to eat a bit of tea. Might be back in a bit
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just wondered if there was any news from Katy   

Sally ~ You working away this week  Posted at the same time  am feeling ok the nausea set in at 7 weeks but its not too bad  Drive safely tomorrow 

Karen ~ How's hubbie doing  1 day to go, you must be soooooooooo excited   

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls 
Yes I wish I could start tonight    I only enjoy jabbin in the same way as squeezing spots and plucking eyebrows - sick I know! I have come out in spots so will have to make do with them for tonight  

Hope you are ok Katy    You poor thing 

DH is fine now thanks Scooby, although don't expect it has done his spermies much good being so poorly for over a week just before treatment 

Anyway it is my turn to arrange our next night out but I think we will have to wait until poor Katy has been drained out! What do you all reckon? 

Thanks for the babydust Sally, don't work too hard will you.

Have a nice evening 
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ The good news is that his  would have been made 3 months ago, so this little episode shouldn't have affected him 

Yep will go with whatever fits with everyone.

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for asking after me.. well the scan went okish..they counted 43 follies this morning, but most of them are tiny and won't do anything, and the rest are on the smaller size of the scale for dates if that makes sense! my eostogen levels are rising ok, but they still think they may have to freeze all next week.  Know more on Friday. Feeling a bit sorry for myself tonight.  Anyway enough about me..

Sally ~ Where are you headed with work tomorrow? Hope it's not too far. Dp is away this week too down in London. Back tomorrow though.  how's the big project coming on then? Do you think you will meet the deadline of March?!  Take care driving tomorrow.

Karen  ~ Oh you do make me laugh, What with yer squeezing spots!  Can't imagine how excited you are right now. Will be thinking of you tomorrow night! Don't worry about hubby - like Scooby says his swimmers will have been made a while ago. 

Scooby ~ How you feeling hun? Hope your not too sicky icky. Thank you for the positive vibes.    

Hi Deb Bee ~ hope you and Joseph are okay. 

Well, best go I've got a bit of work to get done for tomorrow. 

Love to you all. 

Katy. xxx

Ps/ when I was driving home from clinic this morning, feeling sorry for myself, this car pulled in front of me  was about to do the horn, but then I looked at the registration and it said BFP at the end. Made me smile.. I know I'm looney.. it's the drugs!  Night Girls. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Katy - just to say I am thinking of you   Try & stay positive   
Night
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ Try and stay positive hun      Hope Friday brings good news 

x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi guys,

Sorry ive not been on here for a bit - just a quicky really to wish Katy good luck for friday - I'll have my fingers firmly crossed that some of those follies have grown nice and large for you               . Really hope you're not feeling too uncomfortable with all those follies in there - thinking of you hun  .

Also i know Karen and Sally must be about ready to start treatment again so sending best wishes and loads of positive vibes to both of you               . Good luck to you both - hoping to hear of loads of BFP'S in the near future.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Girls  

Hi Scooby - How are you and the soon to be bump today then? You doing much this weekend? Its Sam's 30th, so got people up & going out for dinner on Saturday. Driving was awful today - really rainy & miserable, so glad i am home now.

Hi Karen - So have you done you jab yet?   Been thinking about you all day. Had a vision of you getting all giddy & excited as you sort the syringe out  

Hi Katy - How you feeling . I know you must be feeling so bloated, you drinking enough water  Will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Well, i'm off to have poached eggs on toast for my tea. Been feeling a bit dodgy for the past couple of days....was worried i was getting that horrible virus that 3 million people have supposedly got  . Hope not.....

Just realised its 2 weeks today that we see the nurse at Care - Hooray 

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ I'm glad your home safely, didn't know if you were away for a few days or not. Wow Sam's 30th, Dave's 40 this year, although don't tell him I told you  Where you going for a meal  Can't believe its 2 weeks till your appointment, it will fly round I'm sure.

Katy ~ How you doing hun  You drinking lots and lots and lots  Praying so hard its good news for you tomorrow.

Karen ~ So have you done it  Bet you have taken your time and enjoyed every moment of it. I must admit I do like injections, considering when we started I had a fear of needles I did like it.

Been to the Doctors today to offically "book in" so its now all on record  Got my records to start filling out before we see the mw. Its all starting to seem real now 

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yehhhhh!!!  Jabbed the minute I got home at 7 o'clock    I am such a junky  


Hi Sally - Happy birthday to Sam     Woo hoo 2 weeks to your nurse appointment, that will fly by (I hope!) 

Hi Katy - Wow that car reg must be an omen for you if ever I saw one  -   Best of luck for your scan tomorrow  

Hi Scoobs - Thanks I had forgotten about the 3 month sperm thing.  How are you? I hope you are taking it easy. Would love to see your pics of bub if you want to show me? You can send to my personal one if you don't want to post on here.  Congratulations on going to docs today, you must be so excited. 

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Karen ~ Knew you wouldn't be able to contain yourself          I might get Dave to scan one of the pics in then I can email it to you.

Forgot to ask are you and Sally still on for Ann Summers party next Friday 

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

HOORAY, Karen is jabbing!!! 

Scooby - sorry, don't think i ever replied about AS party. I need to check things out for next week, i am potentially out 2 nights with work next week & one of them is Thursday (& will be away) so not sure what time i will get back Friday. I will find out tomorrow & let you know if thats OK? Never been to one before....have you?

Katy - forgot to say, agree with Karen i think the number plate is a sign   Next time we all meet up i will tell you about the issues i had with magpies on our last cycle......(i'm not really superstitious but the 1 for sorrow, 2 for joy, 3 for a girl & 4 for a boy thing became a bit of an issue.........down to the drugs according to Sam!!  )

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally  ~ No have never been to one before, am quiet worried as not sure what it will entail  Yes of course let me know next week, there's no problem if you can't come, but would be be lovely to see you

xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thank you all for your support.It means a lot.  My scan went ok this morning, still got a huge amount of follies, lots of little pesky ones, but some are starting to grow a bit so thats good.Back ok on monday,and e/c is Wed. Still talking of freezing all,  but it depends on how many eggs they retrieve and my oestrogen levels. Not feeling too bad - just swollen.  Yeah, drinking lots of water and lucozade - seem to have developed a bit of a taste for it since Minxy mentioned it.Carry a bottle with me now - people at work have started asking me if I'm knackered or ill. 

Sally ~ Wow Happy 30th Birthday to Sam! Where are you going out for your meal 2mo? Hope he has a good one.  Glad to hear you are back home ok. The roads have been awful this week haven't they. It's done nowt but rain.  Hope you are feeling better hun and haven't come down with the lurgy 

Karen ~ Hooray!! You've started jabbing! Ha. Was thinking of you last night. Hope it all goes okay for you. When are you at the clinic for your scan? 

Scooby ~ How you feeling hun? I wouldn't mind seeing your bubs pic if you want to post it on here? Would be lovely to see.  As for Ann Summer's ...well i've been to one before  lets just say I'm gutted I can't make it  Saw things I never knew existed at that party.  

Well girls. waiting for dp to get home then we're going out for tea. What's everyone up to this weekend. We're going to Lincoln tomorrow to see my grandad, but that's about it.

Lots of love,
Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> As for Ann Summer's ...well i've been to one before  lets just say I'm gutted I can't make it  Saw things I never knew existed at that party.


    OMG not sure I am ready for this    

Am praying that your follicles keep growing and that you don't have to have them frozen      I guess its difficult at work if people don't know, you don't know what to say 

Have spoken to Dave about scanning the pic and he said he didn't install the software so am working on him at the minute, if not will bring it to the next night out 

Have a nice weekend, you going out with your Grandad  Lincoln is lovely, we looked at some houses there last year 

*Karen* ~ Yeah its Friday, and its another jab    Hope you have a good weekend and a less eventful one that last weekend, stear clear of those dodgy curries 

*Sally* ~     to Sam, hope he has a fantastic birthday. What pressies did you get him  Have a nice meal out 

x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Girls ~ We have managed to scan the pics so if you want to see them can you send me your email address and I will send them over  

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Scooby I have sent you my email address 

Mmmm I have been to an Ann Summers party - my mum had one once.... Me and my best mate were only about 16 and the planner tormented us by having us putting condoms on cucumbers WITH OUR MOUTHS!  in a race...was traumatised doing that in front of my mother! Of course I was so innocent I had never even heard of a condom before    Of course my best mate won and my mum was very suspicious that she was a bit too good at it  Hope I haven't put you off - it was great fun actually and they don't force anyone to participate. 

Scooby - What time does it start on Friday? I'd like to come if any of the others are coming but I might be a bit nervous coming if I didn't know anyone (except you!).  Looking forward to seeing your pics xxx 


Katy - Good news so far on your follies  +++GROW FOLLIES GROW+++ I have everything crossed for you.  I'm back at clinic on 30th Jan.  Last time they didn't scan me to see if I was ready to stim, they only did a bloodtest - was this strange? Although I downregged for nearly 4 weeks cos I went to Greece in the middle. 

Sally -  What are you up to this weekend?  Hope your poorly feelings have gone away. 

Anyway must go and watch poor Vera Duckworth's last words and then drool over Gordon Ramsay....
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ You should have the pic now  It starts at 8pm on Friday, understand that you will be shy but I will make sure theres no cucumbers in the house    Would be lovely if you could come but don't feel under any pressure  

xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Evening  

Katy - glad scan was OK this morning. Sending you lots of      to make those follies grow to just the right size  . Well done on the fluid intake - keep it up! Have a nice day in Lincoln tomorrow  

Scooby - just got the pic - can't decide if he / she looks like its mummy or daddy   (but as i've never met Dave thats hardly surprising!)

Karen - Hope you have had your daily fix....you have made me a bit nervous about this AS party   I really don't want to do anything with cucumbers....or anything else for that matter    I need to check if i can make it, but if i can - you will know me as well & i can always pick you up on the way as i will be going past Castleford.....

Well, the MIL & Sam's Nan are here for the weekend   I hope i can cope - i am really tired & don't really want to be playing host   Not sure what we are doing tomorrow (think its going to rain) but we are out for dinner tomorrow night then his Dad is coming on Sunday & probably our friends with their 2 girls who we are godparents to.

Anyway, sure i will be on again later / over the weekend to get a break  
Hope you all have nice weekends
Sally
XX

PS Thanks for the birthday wishes for Sam


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> Scooby - just got the pic - can't decide if he / she looks like its mummy or daddy  (but as i've never met Dave thats hardly surprising!)


Not sure what it looks like let alone who   

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> MollyB1 said:
> 
> 
> > Scooby - just got the pic - can't decide if he / she looks like its mummy or daddy  (but as i've never met Dave thats hardly surprising!)
> ...


Sam says it looks like a peanut!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> *Scooby* said:
> 
> 
> > MollyB1 said:
> ...


Well at least it looks like something


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> MollyB1 said:
> 
> 
> > *Scooby* said:
> ...


But still a very cute peanut... 

Off to bed now...night 

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Aw just had a look Scooby and I think it looks like a little tweety bird in a nest xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

I want to see the peanut tweety bird!!!

Scooby ~ p.m.ing you my email address right now.  

xxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> I want to see the peanut tweety bird!!!
> 
> Scooby ~ p.m.ing you my email address right now.
> 
> xxxxxx


Katy ~ You should have it now  I hope your scan goes OK tomorrow, will be thinking of you   

Just a flying visit as need to get some bits done before we go out to lunch  

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello

Just nicked DH's laptop to say 

Good luck for tomorrow Katy    xxxx  

We are off to the picks to see St Trinians this aft.
Hi to Sally, Scooby, Deb Bee, anyone else I have missed.
Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow Katy  
Will be thinking of you & sending you lots of    &   

Karen - hope jabbing is going OK & cinema was good  

Scooby - Hope you have had a nice day & had a nice lunch  

Well, everyone has finally gone, so just cooking a nice chunky chilli beef for tea.....

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> Well, everyone has finally gone, so just cooking a nice chunky chilli beef for tea.....


That sounds mighty fine  We went to the local carvery and all ate far too much washed down with a nice crumble and custard   

I think tea might be a little snack  

Did you have a nice meal last night 

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Did you have a nice meal last night
> xxx


Yes thank-you, it was very nice. Was basically posh gastro pub style if you know what i mean. I had warm crab salad, then confit of lamb then a trio of rubarb desserts....all very yummy 

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sounds yummy      

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Scooby - just realised i have forgoten to say good luck for scan tomorrow  
Say hello to the peanut from us  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Sally ~ Is that peanut in a birds nest      

Maybe it will have changed by tomorrow  

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Hope your scan has gone well this morning  

Scan went well this morning, everything is fine and we have now been discharged from the clinic. Can't believe they were running about an hour behind  not impressed at all. They blamed the weather and people getting there late 

xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

mornin  

just popped on to say to scooby yippeeee you've been thrown out of care with peanut   fab news is it hitting home now  , how have you been feeling  , whens your next scan, sorry 2 many questions have you told people yet, so pleased and excited for you....

luv
Deb Bee n joseph x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Deb Bee 

Unfortunately I wasn't at Care this time, it was our free NHS go  

I am guessing that my next scan will be at 12 weeks, so not long to go now.

Haven't told many people, think we are going to hold off till 12 weeks  

How's you and Joseph doing 

xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone, Hope you are well,

Just a quicky as I am going to visit my dad in hosp. He's had a shoulder op earlier.

Quick update ~ Had my scan this morning and the nurses said I was ready for e/c on Wed, then I found out this afternoon that my oestrodial levels are sky high, and thats its too dangerous for me to have the hcg shot, so they're leaving me to coast on just buserilin, and they will see me on Wed to see how I am. E/c might be Fri/Mon now.   Oh Dear. Nevermind. Trying not to get too stressed as I know that doesn't help. Had a bit of an accident with my menopur last night - injected air into my tummy and ended up in A and E, luckily I'm fine but it didn't half shake me up!   Posted on peer support earlier as I was still worried.But I'm fine now.  

Sorry for the me post, will try and get back on later for personals.  

Scooby ~ So glad everything went well, Was thinking of you this morning. 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Just read your post on Peer Support have to agree I can't believe they sent you to A&E I am sure that I have injected air on one of mine but didn't think anything of it  Will be thinking of you on Wednesday. Hope your not too uncomfortable at the moment. Keeping drinking those fluids. Hope your Dad's op has gone well 

Karen ~ Hope your jabs are going OK, your probably loving every minute of them.

Sally ~ You recovered from your busy weekend  Hope your not doing too much travelling this week


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone  

Katy - hope your Dad is OK. Try to keep positive, i know this must be so frustrating   & bloomin uncomfortable   . Will be thinking of you on Weds..... 

Scooby - Glad scan was OK.....it must be strange being "discharged" into the "normal" world of scans / midwives etc etc after all this time  

Karen - Hows the jabbing going   Hope you had a nice weekend.

Deb Bee & Joseph - Nice to here from you. Is Joseph's tummy better?

Well, not much happening here apart from the rain! Have got a busy week (again). In London Weds, our Weds evening in Sheff, away Thurs night & back sometime Friday! 

Off to watch some telly now
Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm back. My dad is fine thank you. Coming home tomorrow. 

Scooby ~ As I said earlier I'm really glad that everything went well.   Did you get any more pictures? I never recieved that picture the other day, I checked that my email is correct, could you maybe try one more time pwease? Thank you. Yeah, does it feel strange being released into the normal world now?!

Sally ~ Yes this rain is doing my head in too!   Lost count of the number of times I got soaked today.   Wow, you're doing a lot of driving this week, take care on the roads hun. Glad you had a nice weekend, and that you enjoyed your meal, it sounds scrummy. 

Karen ~ Hows you doing hun? Hope you're still enjoying your jabbing. Yeah this time you might get a scan at the clinic as well as a blood test to check you've down/regged ok.. Sure you'll be fine.  How was St Trinian's, any good?

Deb Bee ~ How are you and little Joseph? Hope you're both ok.  

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Scooby Aw sorry deary I didn't realise you had your scan today too, glad it went ok, how is Tweety peanut looking?  Hope your nest is nice and comfy    

Katy - are you ok? you poor thing, you must have been scared with the injection thing. Glad all was ok at A&E. Hope your dad is on the mend and sorry your treatment is dragging on so long.     Mmmm wonder why they never scanned me to see if I had downregged last time? 

Sally -  Jabbin' going fine thanks. Not long until you are joining me. Lots of travelling about for you this week then. 

Deb Bee - How are you? Say Hi to little Master Joseph.   

I have got my laptop back today from the menders with a lovely new screen and a new charger so I don't have to share with DH any more hurrah! 
And just 8 jabs to go until my next appointment  ...  
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ I have resent the pic, let me know if you don't get it 

*Karen* ~ Wooo Hooo glad you got your laptop back  

*Sally* ~ You've got a busy week ahead, take care 

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi
Just a flying visit as won't get chance to come on here for next couple of days.

Katy - Lots of luck for tomorrow. Hope your levels have come down a bit. Thinking of you   & sending you lots of   

Karen - hope you are OK

Scooby - Yep busy week for me. Thnk i will need to give the AS party a miss. Just think i will be really shattered by the time i get home on Friday - sorry, hope you don't mind, but will look forward to hearing what goes on.......  

Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Scooby ~ Haven't received the piccy hun.  But don't worry, I can have a proper look when we next meet up. You feeling ok hun? How's the sickness going? You looking forward to your A S party then?! Where's poor Dave going on Fri night then, hope he's well away from the condoms, cucumber and rampant rabbits that will become your living room!  Altho he might quite like to stay! He He. 

Sally ~ Thank you for the good luck! Feel like I need it at the minute, this week has been manic! Sounds like yours is too hun.Where are you at the minute then? Hope it's not too far.  Take good care.

Karen ~ Hows the jabbing going? How you feeling, hope you haven't got any nasty side effects from it. I always get really tired on it. Hope you're okay. Thanks for the positive vibes, here's some for you.    Let us know how you're getting on.

Well, what a day! Scan this morning showed my follies had continued to grow even after coasting for a few days. Determined little buggers! The nurse said there's a high chance we'll have to cancel the whole thing.. sent me quite hysterical (hormones )But when I rang for my results she said my oestrodial levels had come down slightly and I could go for e/c on Friday. So it's trigger tonight at 10pm, then all systems go. Still gonna freeze them all, but I'm just so relieved they're not cancelling! 

Petrified about e/c. What were your experiences like at Care? Hope it's not too painfull.

Hello to everyone else. 

Lots of love, Katy.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ Ah I have sent it about 3 times just incase    What was the thought behind cancelling  No wonder you went hysterical.

 with your trigger tonight, what times EC on Friday  I know its not ideal for you but you will have a better chance once your insides have gone back to normal 

So when we meeting up then 

Dave's off to the pub with a couple of friends on Friday  If he had a choice him and the other 2 would definately stay   Er I don't think so, do you 

*Karen* ~ Jabs still going OK  Hope your not suffering with too many side effects.

*Sally* ~ Don't worry about Friday, you seem to be rushing around too much at the moment, so you need to relax a bit.

xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scoobs ~ They we're going to cancel because my oestrodial levels were too high for me to have the hcg. The nurse said it would've been too dangerous.  They've come down from 16,000 to 15,000. Still high,  but I guess they know what they're doing.  E/C is 10am Friday. Terrified already. 

Ha ha pleased to hear Dave will be safely out the way, for his own safety really!  Can't wait to hear how it goes.  

xxxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Just a thought..where do you do your trigger shot..in your tummy or leg? Think I've always done mine in my tummy  

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ I have always done mine in my leg 

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening girls 

Hi Katy - Best of luck for your EC. Don't worry about it too much, it did hurt on and off while going into the follies but it was over reasonably quickly and it is worth it to get lots of nice chucky eggs (that's all I kept thinking through it anyway). Plus Doc Shaker is so nice throughout and he makes sure you are ok and will stop for a bit of you want.  I am so glad they are continuing with the EC and good luck for your trigger shot tonight. Sorry they will need to freeze them all though, but hopefully you will have lots and lots of them xxx    I'll be thinking of you on Friday        When it is done make sure your DH tucks you up in bed and pampers you for several days. 

Hi Scooby - I think I will give Friday a miss if you don't mind, thanks for inviting me though, hope you have a great time. My DH wanted us to go up to Scotland to his parents this weekend but I wasn't enthusiastic, just can't be bothered doing anything at the moment except wallowing in misery!  Yep the drugs are kicking in... You must tell us all about it after though...Shame your DH isn't staying, you could have used him as a model for those tasteful neighing horse pouches they sell    so sexy  

Hi Sally -  Poor you working so hard and travelling all over.  Not long until your appointment. Don't work too hard will you   That meal sounds nice with the trio of rhubarb thingy. 

Love to Deb Bee and Joseph too xxx 

I'm feeling some side effects now from this downregging lark - Feels like PMT x 1000  - constant headache, tiredness, feel like crying all the time, especially this morning when I got stuck in traffic for 2 hours.... Bored with jabbin' now    My driving is a bit dangerous at the moment as well  

Ah well let's think of nice things now - It's my turn to organise our next meal - any ideas anybody?  What about a friday evening at the beginning of Feb?  1st or 8th?  let me know if you have a preference. 

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ Hope your trigger went OK last night, where did you do it in the end  Lots of       coming your way.

*Sally* ~ Hope your OK this morning. How's the packaging project going 

*Karen* ~ I can't make the 1st but can do the 8th. Where do we fancy eating  Was gonna say Ma Potters but have heard some bad reports recently  I thought Chiquitos was good and so is Frankie & Bennies  What's happened with your driving  Have been thinking about you getting to work with all those floods, can you work from home instead  How's DH coping with your PMT x 1000 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

​
Hope you're all well. The trigger shot went fine thank you. No more injections! Yeah.

Karen ~ Thanks for the good luck.  I'm glad your e/c wasn't too painful, and that Dr Shaker was nice to you throughout, Thats put my mind at rest a bit. Did you have many follies last time? Sorry to hear that you've got some of the lovely side effects. Hope it's not too bad. They will soon be over when you start your stims hun   

Scooby ~ Thanks for the positive vibes  yeah trigger went ok thankfully, decided to do it in my leg, then checked the instructions from Care and that's where they tell you to put in, so all's well.  Hope Dh isn't reading this.. Neighing pouches  Oh dear me.  Gutted I'm going to miss this. Can't wait to hear all about it.

Hi Sally ~ Hope you're okay. 

Hi Deb Bee and Joseph. 

Regarding the meal, I can make any fri in Feb, just not the 8th, I'm in Leeds. Sowwy.  Could we do 15th?? Or is that too near your e/c Karen? Don't mind where we eat..Frankies or chiquitos is fine with me. Thanks for organising it Karen 

Going for a little sleep, I've been tearing all over Yorkshire all afternoon for some booklets for work, when I'm not even at work today. Not a happy elephant.  I'm a tired fat one. 

Love and hugs to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Glad to hear it went well. Just think you've got an injection free day  am sure your EC will go just fine tomorrow, mine was a little painful but I would go back and do it again 

Karen ~ I can do 15th if that helps.

Sally ~ 

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Just wondered how you got on  Have text you anyway   

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Managed to get on finally! Computer been playing up.  

Well E/C went well. You were right -Dr Shaker is lovely and really put us at ease. The gas and air was fab too.  We got 13 eggs. Dr shaker said he wasn't going to drain all the follies (he'd have been there all day!) The fab news is we can have our transfer on Monday! Can't believe it. Very chuffed.    Think it's because we got less than 20 eggs, and my oestrodial levels have dipped.    Just hope they get nice and cosy tonight..what was it you called it Scooby - the lab of love??   Got the dreaded phone call tomorrow at 10. Eeek.

Thank you for all your well wishes and support. Will keep you up to date.  

Scooby ~ you looking forward to tonight? Have you got a lot of people coming? Hope you have a brilliant night. 

Karen ~ Hope you're feeling ok, and your symptoms aren't too bad today.  

Sally ~ you home yet hun? Hope you managed to get your feet up this weekend and do nothing! 

Hello to everyone else.

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a flying visit

Hi Katy ~ Fantastic news, was so chuffed to get your text   Sure they are getting jiggy with it in the lab of lurve.

Just cooking pizza's for tonight, not got many coming but it will be fine 

Will check on your tomorrow to see how you get on.

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you Scooby.  

Send a slice of pizza my way.  

Have a good night.

xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Wow Katy - so pleased that they have managed to do EC.....and you can still have the transfer on Monday. Thats really fab news & i am so pleased for you  . I am sure they are doing their thing in the Lab Of Love   How you feeling after EC? Did you cope with the pain OK? Its not pleasant, but at least it doesn't last too long. I know its hideous having to wait for "the call" in the morning, but try an relax and think happy positive thoughts   

Karen - sorry you are feeling   Not long to go until you can start growing those follies though. Didn't think i would hear you say that you were bored of jabbing! Keep positive       

Scooby - Hope you have fun tonight  . Can't wait to hear what goes on.... 

Well, this week has been a bit crazy, feel like i have been running around like a headless chicken  
Been out 2 nights in a row - last night was a work do in Manchester - a good night but so glad its Friday now. At least it makes the time go a bit quicker between cycles  .  Got a fairly quiet weekend - just having my haircut tomorrow & going out for a meal with some friends tomorrow night. 

Well, hope you all have nice weekends
By the way - I can do any Fri in Feb apart from the 22nd. (Saturdays are also OK, apart for the 23rd)

Chat soon
Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls

Katy - Excellent news, so glad your EC went well and I am so pleased you are having ET on Monday       to you xxx  Wishing you the best news in the morning for the call        In answer to your question I had about 12 follies last time and I got 8 chuckies. 


Sally - You are so busy you are making me feel tired   All these nights out - I am jealous, I am a right lazy thing at the moment although DH is taking me out for a meal this weekend and we are hopefully going to see Sweeny Todd otherwise I don't think I will leave the house. 

Scooby - Enjoy Ann Summers tonight and I dare you to buy your DH a horse posing pouch    Last time me and DH went in the AS shop I touched a pouch   and it neighed really loud and everybody in the shop looked at me and laughed    By the way I didn't buy one (before you say anything)   Nothing in particular has happened with my driving I am just a bit road ragey and clipped a couple of kerbs.  The floods have been driving me crazy. I have been late for work about 3 times this week due to roads closing and traffic problems round York cos of them but seems to be sorting itself out now. Can't work from home unfortunately as am team leader so can't lead from my house  


I'm not bored of jabbin anymore by the way as my AF has arrived and I feel much better now    Especially now I am home from work and laid on the sofa in my PJs with the fire on full blast. Two of my cats are "toasting their teacakes" on the rug. 

I can't really do the 15th as my EC and ET will hopefully be sometime just before then and I plan to lie stationary for several days  
How about a Saturday 2nd or Saturday 9th instead?  Or one of the Thursdays? Chiquitos OK with everyone? 

Scooby - you best be on here in the morning telling us what you have been up to tonight and what you have bought  

Hi Deb Bee and Master Joseph xxx 

Love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just to let you know we've had "the call!"  8 of the 13 eggs have fertilised, so I'm really happy.  Our transfer is 2:30 on Monday. Yippee.   

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Great news Katy


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Fab news Katy  
   
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic news Katy         

Last night was good thanks, Karen sorry didn't get your message about the pouch until this morning 

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Aw drat Scooby you missed out


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

What you all up to today?

Scooby  ~ Glad your party went well. Was it as bad as you imagined?  Hope you made lots of pennies and got a freebie as host?! Oh dear, looks like Dave missed out on a treat with that Horse Pouch!  What else have you been up to this weekend?

Karen ~ Glad a/f arrived and that you are feeling better.  I don't blame you for being a lazy bum at the minute. Think I slept the whole way through d/regging I was so tired! Hope you enjoy your meal out this wkend, you'll have to tell me what Sweeny Todd is like, fancied seeing it too but dp isn't keen. 

Sally ~ Thanks for the positive thoughts. Yeah e/c was a bit tender, but after the horrendous experiences at Jimmy's it was like a walk in the park.  Was soo nervous beforehand, but as soon as Dr shaker put the speculum in I was away on the gas and air!! Felt a couple of twinges but nothing too bad. Tummy's really swollen but I'm still drinking my 3 litres a day and I'm feeling fine.  Did you have anice meal with your friends last night? Where did you go? Hope you're having a nice quiet wkend after your crazy week! 

Hello Deb Bee  and little Joseph. How are you both?

Well It's my mum and dads 40th wedding anniversary today.  My sisters and I were thinking of taking them away somewhere for the weekend, but then my dads op got brought forward, and we didn't know what was going to happen with my cycle so we are just going for a nice meal tonight, and then we're paying for them to go to Ireland later in the year. 

Regarding our meal..the best weekends for me are fri 22nd/sat 23rd, but since Sally can't make that one how about Fri 29th/Sat 1st? Just a thought .

Lots of love.

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ Sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow, hope it goes OK. ET is a walk in the park compared to EC. Unless your Karen and you spit the speculum out  We went out last night with some friends for a meal in Leeds, it was really nice and we finished it off with a tipple (well they did) at the Champagne Bar   Couldn't wake up this morning I think its 2 late nights in a row. Went to the farm shop to get a Steak Pie but they sold out so having Sausage Casserole and Mash for tea followed by Pancakes   Hope you have a nice meal, where you going 

*Sally* ~ 4 days till your appointment, that has come around quickly. You feeling OK  Here if you fancy a natter   Is this week going to be any quieter for you  Am going away Tuesday back on Thursday. Am sat here munching on Frazzles whilst the Casserole cooks. Packaging project going OK 

*Karen* ~ I can do Friday 29th Feb, Fridays are best for me  You still suffering  So glad  turned up theres nothing worse than having to wait, it drove me round the twist. Not long till you can start stims. How was your meal  Chiquitos is fine by me, love Mexican food, just hope we get a little booth again  I think I might have to order one of these Horsey Pouches at another of the parties 

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello!

Katy -   for tomorrow              ... Yes don't fire the speculum out   (Naughty Scooby bringing that up!) 

Hi Sally, Scooby and Deb Bee 

Friday 29th Feb at Chiquitos for our night out is good for me - is that good for everyone else?  

Sweeny Todd was very strange - really slow at first and the singing gets annoying but once he gets chopping up people it gets much better! and it is very good overall although my DH wasn't impressed -n but we both came out feeling shocked! The cast were all brilliant. 

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ Just wanted to wish you lots of luck today, sure you are on your way now. Not long and you will be PUPO   

*Karen* ~ Friday 29th is fine by me  Sorry your speculum story still makes me chuckle  

*Sally* ~ You OK  You've been very quiet 

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi everyone

Yes i fine Scooby - just off to make my tea & then will be back to explain my absence!! (don't want you to think i have disappeared!)

XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just popping on quickly, only back from the clinic, (we had an afternoon transfer.) We've now got a 7 cell and 9 cell on board.  They're grade 2 but the embryologist said they look pretty good, got to see then on screen too which is very cute! The transfer was interesting..my cervix didn't want to play ball but 3 attempts later they were in (and no probs with the speculum!   )  The good news is we got to freeze 3 too.  

Officially pupo!   Thanks for all your good luck wishes.   Hope you're all ok?

Back soon, or maybe tomorrow,

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ They sound really good, for a 3 day transfer, mine was only a 6 cell by day 3. I wouldn't worry too much about the grading they are better off inside of you than in a petri dish. Fantastic news on the frozen ones too









*Sally* ~ Will come back and check on you later.

*Karen* ~ You OK  How's work been today


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya

Work was fine thanks Scooby - very quiet at the moment though so a bit boring.

Well done Katy! - those embies sound excellent      to you. 

Hope all is ok with you Sally

Off to help DH with tea now 
Back later
Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Katy - thats excellent news   They sound pretty good to me - & as Scooby says, i wouldn't worry too much about the grading. Make sure you take it easy now   Was going to ask what popo was  .........but i get it now   Sorry i didn't text you to say good luck, but didn't have your number......but i was thinking about you   (couldn't post last night....see below!)

Karen - You back at Care Weds? I am there Thursday but not until the afternoon so probably wouldn't see you anyway. Bet you can't wait to start stimming  

Scooby - i'm fine thanks. This week is alot quieter thank-goodness. Bit too quiet as i keep thinking something is wrong / i've forgotten something becuase i am not running around like an idiot   Packaging thing is nearing the end - needs to be all signed off my early next week ready for the printers.....so far so good....

Anyway, had a nice meal on Saturday night (place called Piccolino's in Sheffield - think there is also one in Leeds & Nottingham - very nice if you ever go). Then yesterday we were just shopping for new trousers for Sam. Got home early afternoon, then started to feel really crap when i was cooking tea & by about 7 o clock i had to go to bed with a raging headache (felt sick, couldn't have the light on etc). Wanted to come on here and wish Katy good luck but literally couldn't do anything   So thats why i have been AWOL! Feel better today, just a bit drained. No idea what caused it  

I am OK for end of Feb (29th) if that suits everyone else. Chiquitos fine with me as well 

Well off to look at some holidays on the internet - can't afford it, but we didn't go abroad last year due to treatment so i determined to go somewhere this year.....any ideas welcome.....

Sally
XXXX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Sounds like a migrane to me  I had one a few years ago, it was total agony and I felt like my head was gonna explode, we ended up calling NHS direct and they sent an ambulance and I was taken in and that's when we found out it was a migrane, never had one before and not had one since, thank goodness. Hope you get a good nights sleep and you will feel better in the morning.

Have seen Piccolino's in Leeds but not tried it 

As for holidays, can highly recommend Greece, Crete is especially nice, can recommend a nice hotel, we got married there  Egypt is good although the weather in the summer might be too hot, its best to go from October through to March.

Are we on for the 29th Feb then 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

God ... trashy daytime tv! Quite like This Morning but Jeremy Kyle oh my god!! whats that all about, find myself on the edge of my seat when the lie detector results are being read out!  Need to get out I know. 

Thank you all for thinking about me. Got a few days off work so just lazing around and chilling. 

Sally ~ My gosh hun, that thing you had sounds awful.  Dont you worry about posting good luck, you feeling ok is much more important.  Glad that you are better now, and that work is calming down a bit. Good luck with the packaging project, sounds like it's going well since you had such a tight deadline! Well done. Good luck for Thursday, are your drugs arriving soon?

Scooby ~ How are you me dear? Those pg hormones kicking in yet? How's the sickness? When's your next scan again? 

Karen ~ Good luck for your app this week.  Hope everything goes well and you can start stimming. You feeling ok? 

Hi Deb Bee and Joseph. 

Well... off to raid the fridge again and see what trash is on tv now 

Chat soon.

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Be careful Katy that Jeremy Kyle is addictive you know    Hopefully you can watch more of it soon as you will be on maternity leave              

Yes I feel fine thank you, once AF arrived I felt completely normal again.  Yes back to Care in the morning to see if I can start stimming tomorrow. 

Hope you feel better now Sally, that migraine thing sounds awful. 

How are you doing Scooby? Any unusual cravings yet?  

I'll book Chiquitos for 29th Feb 

I love Greece too. We went to Kefalonia last time and are going to go back to the same place this year as we fell in love with it. It was all romantic and rustic. 

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi
Just to say.......

Good Luck for your appt Karen    Hope you can start stimming tomorrow  

Jeremy K Katy......oh dear, you do need to get out more 

Hope you are OK Scooby. You're away with work aren't you  

Well, off to bed now, been swimming and to Yoga tonight so feeling really tired  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning

Its a real quick one

Karen ~ Hope your appointment goes OK. Thanks for booking Chiquitos right looking forward to it. The only craving is "cabbage"   

Sally ~  for yours tomorrow, will try and remember to text you but forgive me I forget.

Katy ~ Jeremy Kyle what you like   

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Karen ~ How did it go today hun? Was thinking of you. Hope all's well and you can start stimming.   

Scooby ~Hope you're not working too hard hun,. Cabbage eh? Well at least it's healthy! I guess Dave's not impressed by this chioce!  Not sure if its on the menu at Chiquitos hun... 

Sally ~ Good luck for tomorrow hun. Hope it all goes well. Will you be starting soon? Sorry if you've already said - my mind's like mush at the minute. 

Have taken an instant dislike to the ultragestan pessaries.  Never had pessaries before and they are really unpleasant.  Making me more bloated than I am already, and not going to the loo either. sorry TMI. 

On a lighter note, some collegues popped round earlier with loads of mags choccies and goodies, quite touched I was. They know I like my food!  

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening All

Hi Sally - Good luck for your nurses appointment tomorrow. Well done for the swimming and yoga   

Hi Scooby - Cabbage    Red, white, green or savoy!? I've bought some of that whey protein stuff today to put in some milkshakes and smoothies. Was in the body building section of Holland and Barratt getting strange looks from big fellas!

Hi Katy - Hope you are still enjoying your days off. Anything good on Jeremy Kyle this morning?  When is your test date?  
Here are some pos vibes for you xxx          Aw thats nice of your workmates.  I was a nightmare with my progesterone pessaries, I thought they were worse than all the rest of the drugs put together   

Well I have just done my first stims as all was well at Care this morning. Thanks for the good luck everyone   
They just did my bloods again but no scan. Starting on 3 vials this time.  Was a right nightmare getting down to Care. Going on my own for my check ups as DH not been in his job long and I made the mistake of letting sat-nav guide me and felt like I went all over South Yorkshire on the way. Will ignore it next time and stick to the usual route. 

Would appreciate some of your "grow follies grow" dancing 

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

[fly]       Come on follies!!!       [/fly]


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

[fly]     GROW FOLLIES GROW!!    [/fly]


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Aw thanks girls they are booootiful    xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well, I had EC yesterday, and ET is tomorrow.  I got 7 eggs, and 6 fertilised.  I am in a bit of a quandry, I have been reading through the threads re:having a orgasm on 2ww, not necessarily through  .  I am really confused the poll seems to show a good success rate, but I don't want to do anything that will put the embies at risk.  Just want to make sure I am doing the best that I can.  Do you ladies have any pearls of wisdom for me?

TQ.xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ How you doing PUPO Princess  You still taking it easy  You got any plans 

Sally ~ Hope to hear how your appointment went soon. Sounds like it went well.

Karen ~ How's the stims going  Has the PMT dropped off 

TQ ~ You have to do whats right for you, and also consider the "what if" scenarios.

x x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Thanks scooby - just wish the consultants could agree with whats best, would make it all alot easier, there are so many different schools of thought, you can get bamboozled.

TQ.
xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

You won't get a straight answer from them, we tried.  They will only say if it doesn't work will you be thinking its because of x ...... not very helpful but if you took them at their word then you would go back and blame them for it not working.

You have to make your own decision and be comfortable with that.  Your SIL might put it down to her "O" or  but what works for one doesn't work for lots of people.


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls  

How windy is it!! Nearly got blown away today...

Well, appt went OK. Will probably start stimming end of Feb / beginning March but the actual monitoring bit starts very soon. Doing a "pre-planned short protocal", so got to use some ovulation dipsticks starting on day 10 of cycle (tomorrow!!!!). Then when they say i have ovulated, i take some tablets 1 week later, which will make my period a bit late, then start the suprefact & menopur at the same time and stim for 7-10 days, which will mean EC will be about w/c 17th March or maybe a bit before.....

Hi Katy - hope you are OK   Is your tummy a little less bloated yet? Hope you are taking it easy  

Hi Karen - Hope those follies are doing their thing   Have you had one of those protein shakes yet?

Hi Scooby - Are you back home or still away? Thanks for the text  

HI TQ - agree with Scooby, just need to consider the "what ifs" - consultants will always sit on the fence i think  

Hi Deb Bee & Joseph - hope you are both OK  

Well, need to go and check up on Sam - he's got a bad headache & is lying on the sofa needing some TLC i think!

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Just wanted to say it sounds like you had a good appointment.

Will catch up tomorrow, my bed is calling


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ How you doing PUPO Princess  Any more visitors with nice little parcels for you  What plans you got for the weekend  Are you back at work next week  Are you still drinking the Lucozade  Sorry for the 1000's of questions

*Sally* ~ So glad your appointment went well, sorry it was short last night but I was knackered  Have fun with the ovulation dipsticks not heard that before it made me laugh    What plans you got for this weekend  If we do end up with snow quite fancy some sledging 

*Karen* ~ Hope you got to work OK today, this weather is flipping awful, really hoping we don't have snow tonight as we are going out for a meal with friends  Are the stims going OK  Has the PMT improved 

Tomorrow night we are going to my favourite Curry House in Bradford just the two of us so really looking forward to it.

Only 28 days to go till we meet up again    

Lots of love

x x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sally ~ So glad your appt went well. Your pre planned protocol sounds interesting! Never heard of this before. Good luck with the ovulation dipsticks.    I'm feeling okay thanks, tummy's a little bit bloated, not as much as previous cycles though, and I'm pretty sure its the darn pessaries doing it.  Hope Sam's better now.

Karen ~ How are you doing? Hope both jabs are going ok. You eating lots of protein and drinking your milk? I've had the whey to go protien on my other cycles, didn't get round to getting any this time but I must say taking it did make a difference so make you sure you keep it up!    

Scooby ~ I'm fine thank you.Had a few days off to rest, but been flying round like a mad woman.Not gonna do anything this afternoon. Just been and got a stack of mags so that'll be me for a few hours. How are you? Got any plans for the weekend?

TQ ~ Good luck for youe embryo transfer.   I agree with the others too, you have to do what's right for you.  

Hi Deb Bee and Joseph ~ how are you both?

How windy is it? Just ben to the shops and nearly got knocked over a few times. Not good. Did any of you have any snow? We got a small scattering yesterday, think we're all gonna get some later... 

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy ~ Take it easy missus    Plans for this weekend are just eating out tonight and tomorrow night. Not sure what we are doing on Sunday yet, depends on this weather.

We haven't had any snow yet but its due about tea time apparently.

xxxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scoobs ~ Praying you don't get snowed in so you can get to the restaurants!   Haven't had any more visits just lots of phone calls from my boss saying that one of my schools has an ofsted.   Can see me going in at this rate. Had given up the lucozade, but can feel the need for it rising with each phone call!  

xxxxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Evening Ladies.


Hope you are all well.
Thanks for the bits of advice last night.  Have decided to abstain.  Feels the right thing to do.  We have a three cell and a four cell on board named daffy and dilly.  Everything went okay today so fingers crossed

Love TQ

xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 
Just a quickie from me as gonna have my tea now and go to bed I think as feel completely worn out. Will send a better msg tomorrow once I have had a lie in. 

Hi TQ           for Daffy and Dilly xxx

Glad your appointment went well Sally 

Hi Scooby, Katy, Deb Bee

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Good morning everyone 

Hope you are all ok and not snowed in!  Just got a light covering of snow here overnight but it is just starting again. 

Hi Scooby - Did you manage to get out for your meal last night? Hope you had a nice time. Both jabs going fine thank you. Whey protein smoothie mix was what I bought and it is really nice, put it in a smoothie with frozen berries, banana and fresh apple juice and was yummy.  Gonna make some scrambled eggs in a bit for brekkie.  Feel something happening at both sides already, lots of twinges so a few follies must be on their way. How are you feeling? How many weeks are you now and have you told many people yet? 

Hi Katy - I hope you are ok, that progesterone is horrible isn't it. I'm not looking forward to that bit.  How long have you got booked off work then? Will be a shame if you have to go in for an Ofsted inspection. Enjoy your mags won't you.  I am reading "Coma" by Robin Cook at the moment - not a good time to be reading a scary medical thriller but I love to torment myself    
Here are some more pos vibes for you to be going on with              

Hi Sally - Your new protocol sounds interesting and very complicated! I suppose they all seem complicated though at first but they guide us through step by step don't they. It's good that you can get going straight away. Hope Sam is feeling better. What are you up to this weekend?  Hope the WW launch is all going to plan. 

Hi TQ - I think abstaining in 2ww is probably the right thing to do. When I asked Care last time they wouldn't commit either - the nurse just said "you must do what your feelings tell you"  My feelings told me to have sex - It's an emotional time isn't it - but I didn't follow my feelings though! However I still got a BFN but maybe if I had sex and then got a BFN I would have wondered if that had caused it? Probably safer not to for your own peace of mind.  Some pos vibes here for you too 
            

Have a nice weekend dearies 
Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Girls

Hope you are all OK
Brrrrr is sooo cold. We have had a tiny bit of snow, but nothing to get excited about really. But sat here with the fire on trying to be cosey - my cats like it anyway 

Karen - How you doing with your stimming? When are you back in for bloods and scans? Hope you are OK finding your way through Sheffield if DH is not with you  I know my way around quite well, so if you are ever struggling feel free to give me a call & i will do my best to direct you (your own personal sat nav ). Anyway, here is another follie boogie...

[fly]            [/fly]

Katy - Hope you are OK  What you up to this weekend? Hope the beans are snuggled up  When is test day?

[fly]            [/fly]

Scooby - lots of eating out for you then  Yummy! What you up to to today then  Got any snow?

TQ -  on your embies - they sound like good ones to me  Good Luck for the 2ww. Wishing you lots of luck and    

Deb Bee & Joseph - Hope you are both OK 

Well, not sure what we are up to today, got to take some trousers back that we bought last weekend - Sam has decided they are too short now 

Hope you all have a nice weekend

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Yes we went to Chiquitos last night, was fantastic food as usual. We tried those donuts for desserts and won't be recommending them, they were average  Right looking forward to our get together. Glad to hear that your feelings your ovaries twinging good sign. I had the chocolate Whey Protein and it was pretty nice stuff. I don't think it did anything for me as I still got the same amount of follies, maybe it improved the egg quality, who knows  I want to go out sledging but that won't be happening, we have got slightly more than a covering and it keeps coming down, so who knows, as long as I get my Curry tonight, I don't care    Oh I am 11 weeks on Monday  Hope you have a relaxing weekend.

Hi Sally ~ You just pipped me to posting    Yes we have got some snow but not allowed out in it    Yep lots of eating out, well you can't beat it can you   Any chance you can take your trousers down  Or is it best to take them back 

Katy  ~ You finished your mags and chocolates yet  You feeling OK  Sending you lots of                         

TQ ~  with your  you taking the whole time off work 

x x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Morning Scooby.
hope you are well.  Yes I got the fortnight off!!!!!
just so everyone at work isn't continuously fussing around me 
got lots of paperwork to keep me busy at home. Also nice to have a break from work , bin a bit stressful there at work.  Have you got any plans for the weekend?  Have you got any snow??

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all well.  Thank you for all the good luck wishes 

TQ
xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

We all must have been typing at the same time    (& TQ has just posted while i was trying to speed type!!!)

Karen - must have just crossed posts! Great news that you can "feel" stuff happening   Always a good sign i think. Yep WW thing is going fine - final sign off next week     Yur smoothie thing sounds nice. Yes, Sam is better thank-you  

Scooby - Don't you think you are a bit old for sledging      Ha Ha As for the trousers - nope they need to go back  

TQ - Feet up! And try and enjoy your "break"  
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> Scooby - Don't you think you are a bit old for sledging     Ha Ha As for the trousers - nope they need to go back


What do you think   Neighbours are out with their 2 kids trying to sledge at the moment, I don't think we have got enough so they have resorted to building a snowman  

xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

If we had enough snow I am sure Sam would be out there now........and i would probably be with him   


Too Old? yep, probably! But hey a lady in your "condition" should be sat inside with a nice cup of tea me thinks   I don't think the peanut wants to be disturbed!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

That's what I have been told      

xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Gawd girls, took me ages to read the latest posts, you lot have been busy this morning. 

Karen ~ Hope you had a nice lie in. Great news about your twinges, sounds like things are happening.   Come on follies   Are you back on Mon for blood and scan? Mmm your smoothie mix sound delicious. I just had the plain old vanilla whey when I did mine. Did make a difference to egg quality for me though so keep your protein levels up. 

Scooby ~ ahh, glad you managed to get out last night.  What did you have apart from the dodgy donuts?  Yeah finished all my mags and choccies. Didn't take long, now I'm starting a book work got me - Cecelia Ahern ~ Where Rainbows End. Are you still longinly watching your Neighbours in the snow, poor thing.  We haven't got any here - not even a splattering. Bright sunshine and blue sky.  I want some snow!

Sally ~ Hey hun, what's happening with the trousers then? I got a bit confused trying to follow the posts!  What else you got planned for the weekend? Think you should stay in and keep cosy with the fire going, sounds good to me.  How are the ovulation strips going then? Great news you could start so soon. When's your next appt? Thanks for the babydust. otd is 12th Feb. Feels like ages away, but the 2ww isn't going too slowly this time thank goodness. 

TQ ~ Glad you got the 2ww off. Make sure you take it easy. Wishing you lots of luck.   

Hi Deb Bee and Joseph. 

Going to brave Sainsbury's in a mo, and try and fit in a sneaky MacDonald's. Don't know what it is, on each 2ww I just crave them. Symptoms wise, feel exactly like I have done before, pretty much normal. Even my tums going down.  At least I can fit back in my clothes again. 

Enjoy your weekends. 

Lots of love, Katy. xxxx

God, Hope I don't cross posts with anyone, I'm such a slow typer...Here goes..


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Hope you are all ok.

The prestige is a very good film, would recomend it.

Just got myself in a bit of a tiz woz, got carried away watching primeval, and ended up being 10mins late inserting the utrogestan, they told us to take it 12hrs apart, will 10mins matter?  Got first time nerves and worrying over everything.

TQ.xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Morning

TQ - don't worry   10 mins late will not be a problem   Here are some      to help them get settled!

Hope everyone else is OK today. Anyone doing anything exciting  

I am doing roast lamb later....can all pop round if you want   

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> I am doing roast lamb later....can all pop round if you want


What time


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> MollyB1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am doing roast lamb later....can all pop round if you want
> ...


About 5ish i think. But you will need to bring dessert


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> About 5ish i think. But you will need to bring dessert


What your not making one   

What would you like 

Did you get your trousers changed  Had a thought you could have waited till the summer and had them as cut offs 

xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello what is all this stuff about taking your trousers down    Didn't fancy being a "Jimmy half masters" then Sally? 

See you all around 5ish at Scooby's place    I've got some lemon cheesecake from M&S for dessert (purely for medicinal reasons of course!)


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I'd be ok going to Scooby's when you are all at Sally's wouldn't I      Oh well I can eat the cheesecake all to myself - the follies will be pleased


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

@ you lot!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> See you all around 5ish at Scooby's place  I've got some lemon cheesecake from M&S for dessert (purely for medicinal reasons of course!)


Karen ~ I hope you don't turn up here as I am off to Sally's she cooking today


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> Well I'd be ok going to Scooby's when you are all at Sally's wouldn't I  Oh well I can eat the cheesecake all to myself - the follies will be pleased


You might be sitting on the door step


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
I hope you don't mind me popping on here. All your talk of food is making me hungry!  
I have lurked on here for a while since we were referred to Care - we had one unsuccesful D IUI there (having had 2 elsewhere) and Dr Shaker now has recommended IVF which seriously freaks me out. I am not at all good with hospitals, injections etc. at all - I mean really not good! We are waiting at the moment to hear about our funding and then will have to make a decision, not that they currently have any sperm for us but... 

I just wondered, those of you that have had EC there how they did it - I have read around a lot and there seem to be lots of different possibilities - he said sleeping pill and local? That freaked me out as well. I would really like to hear your experiences as that is my main worry, the daily injections are also something I don't know if I can do - my DP did the only one we have needed so far for IUI and that was OK but daily is another thing.  Info on EC would be really helpful. From what I have read the ET is similar to the IUI procedure - has anyone had both to compare. 

So far we have found Sheffield to be quite good, some admin annoyances but generally OK and Dr Shaker seemed nice when I met him for the first time in January. Just a shame it is over an hour away for us - our local clinic has no sperm at all so can't treat us  

Good luck to all those going through tx now    
I feel a bit in limbo at the moment as we are not sure of our next step at the moment. Both my sisters have also produced the first babies in our family in the last month (twins and a single) so that really isn't helping. 

Thanks girls. 
Tiny xx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hello tiny21.

I have just had my EC and ET last week.  I am a needle phobe, really bad with injections etc, but to be honest you cope.  I injected for 3 weeks, DH did them, my friend bought me a teddy, I held it over my eyes, and took deep breath's in and out, and focused on the sound of the TV, the needles are fine and not big, you'll be fine.  As for EC I was petrified, but to be honest the thoughts you have are worse than the procedure.  Its uncomfortable, but you will have, 2 tamezapam, LA, and parcetamol and gas and air if you need, which is great can highly recommend that.I had a great nurse sat next to me talking me through it all, and talking about all sorts.  Please don't worry you'll be fine, easier said than done i know, and i know how frighten i was, but i would done it again if needs be.  ET is a bit like a smear, nothing uncomfortable or painful, I was extremley excited and giddy, just dreading test day.

Take care and best of luck.
TQ.XXXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi TQ
Thanks for your reply.  I was worried it was something like tamazipan (spelling?), I had that from the dentist before and it didn't affect me - I seem to be able to overrule things that will take away my control!  The local also sounds awful, yes I am a wimp but I don't mind admitting it.  I think I would need serious hynotherapy or something. Dr Shaker did say if I went to Manchester or Nott they would do under general - ideally wouldn't want to but the stress would be so high. Glad you got through it all - well done. 
Good luck for test day 
Tiny xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny  

Sorry to hear that your IUI didn't work, its hard this IF lark.  Dr Shaker is lovely and completely puts you at ease.  I would say my EC wasn't very good as the tamazipan didn't do anything for me and the gas and air just made me feel really sick    However, saying that I would go back and have tx there again, which is a good thing.  The pain doesn't last for long and it is bearable.  

I have however, had 2 friends that have been to both Nottingham and Manchester and have both had proper sedation and were fully knocked out for the EC.  They can highly recommend it although it does mean extra travelling but they think its well worth it.  

As for the daily injections, I was scared of needles before we started but once you start the injections there are fine, its easier to do them yourself, I found that by getting DH to do them it hurt more  

I guess where there is a will you will find a way to do this.  

Take care

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

[fly]*DINNER IS NEARLY READY GIRLS!! *   [/fly]

      

Tina - i would agree with Scooby, EC is not that bad but i think if you would be really stressed out by it all i would go to Nott or Manchester where they could sedate you fully

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> [fly]*DINNER IS NEARLY READY GIRLS!! *   [/fly]


I wish I could come I really fancy lamb


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Scooby and Molly
Other clinics seem to offer IV sedation which seems a better option as they can presumably vary the dose throughout the treatment.  I had gas once for teeth out and still taste it sometimes now when I get a certain smell - I was very sick after that.  Just taking pills I don't think would be enough for me!

Have you had HSG - how does it compare - I screamed the room down for that!

Thanks all
Tiny xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Tiny

I have just had tx at LGI in Leeds and they give IV sedation, it was lovely, I don't remember a thing about the EC at all.  This is what you would get if you went to Manchester or Nottingham.  You can have your tx at Sheffield but just opt to go to Nottingham or Manchester for EC.  I believe you have to pay extra but it sounds like it would be well worth it.

It sounds to me like you are going to be worrying about this so I would talk to Dr Shaker and ask about going to Nottingham or Manchester.  

I haven't had an HSG so I can't compare it to anything.

xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry Tiny - just realised i called you Tina  

I haven't had a HSG so can't compare. But on my first treatment i was at Jessops in Sheffield & they sedate you via IV, which if i am honest is a better experience than the way Care do it at Sheffield (but having said that i still found Care Sheff bearable, so will be going back for some more   )

LIke Scooby says - talk to Dr Shaker about your concerns & i am sure they will sort something for you  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

What did you do for pudding 

xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Don't worry Molly!
The IV sedation sounded "do-able" but just pills.....  
Thanks Scooby - might have to bottle out of this one I think - too much stress! Strange they don't do IV sedation?  
I will let you know, until there is sperm doesn't really matter anyway!
Tiny xx
Enjoy your teas!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny

The only reason they can't do IV sedation is that the clinic isn't very big and they don't have a licence.  That's why people go to Nottingham and Manchester.  Nottingham is the Head Office and Flagship Site and Manchester is also a big clinic so they have the licences.

xx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi tiny21

I am the same the tamezpam does not work on me, but the gas was instant.  i too have had a HSG and found that worse (had nothing for it).  I agree with the others, talk to Dr Shaker, he is lovely, and make the desicion which is best for you, if you are going to feel more at easier having the IV sedation then go for that.  You could tell him temazpam does not have an effect on you and he might prescribe something different.

Good luck and I hope your funding comes through.  

Right off to make my tea, salmon and brocilli fish cakes, sorry no pudding this end.
Scooby - what have you ended up having for tea?  strange how many of us don't benefit from the temazpam.
MollyB1 - hope the lamb is nice enjoy.

TQ.xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tequila queen said:


> Scooby - what have you ended up having for tea? strange how many of us don't benefit from the temazpam.


DH is just whipping up a chicken stir fry, he made it the other week and it was gorgeous, so really looking forward to it.

x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Sounds lovely, enjoy.

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> What did you do for pudding
> 
> xx


Didn't do a pudding in the end  Saving myself for Tuesday......LOTS of pancakes 
Sam has really hurt his back lifting some stuff in the garage, so he only just managed to eat the lamb anyway. He's lying on the floor now with a my wheat bag 

Hope your stir fry was nice

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah poor Sam ~ What you had him lifting   Hope it improves soon, it must be complete agony.

Am away on Tuesday so will miss out on pancakes, although could do them tonight  

xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

We've got a load of rubble & tiles from when we did the bathroom so he was filling rubble sacks to take to the tip. Told him to leave it until we had some help.....but did he listen......NO!  
Anyway, he has his acupuncture on Monday nights for his  . But he also does stuff to help his back as it is a recurrent problem, so hopefully he will be able to help the situation
X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Argh its Monday, where did the weekend go 

*Katy* ~ Hope your still taking it easy and you don't have to go back to work this week. Sending you lots of     and some  

*Sally* ~ How's Sam's back this morning  Hope he managed to get some sleep. How are the OPK's going 

*Karen* ~  with your scan and bloods today, hope your producing lots of nice juicy follies.   

Well the news from us is that we have been wondering for the past few weeks when and if were going to get our 12 week NHS scan so decided to book a private one for Monday next week. Well post arrived this morning and guess what, yep the appointment has come through for Thursday this week  Am shocked, its so quick, I thought we would be waiting another couple of weeks.

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oooh good luck with the scan Scooby - coming up to 12 weeks already -  that will be a lovely milestone for you. Are you going to have both scans then? 

Well I just had blood test today, no scan for me - thought I was having one but was told my first scan will be Weds and when I got my blood results this aft they are keeping me on 3 vials so my hormones must be ok.

I wrote a really long post on here last night before bed and then the site went down and lost it all! 

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok. I'm not staying long tonight as I'm worn out and need to do my jabs, have tea and an early night but I will write more tomorrow
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Just popping on quickly...

Karen, glad bloods were OK. Good Luck for Wednesday. Bet those follies are growing nicely now   

Scooby, wow 12 weeks already  . Thats soo exciting! Have you told many people?

Katy, you OK   Sending you lots of    and   

Well, Sam's back is a bit better, although i am still running around fetching things for him   
Dipstick update........well i think i might be ovulating / ovulated   Got a strong line this morning, just need to see if its darker tomorrow & then ring Care for further instructions....   Fun and games  

Hello to everyone else
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a real quickie as off to bed.

We have cancelled the private scan for Monday, doesn't seem any point when we are getting our freebie. We only booked it as we didn't know about the NHS one so will save some pennies and might have one later on.

Sally  ~ Haven't told many people really. Am waiting till next week.

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Just a quickie today I'mat work,

Hope you all enjoyed your teas at Sally's, Karen hope you enjoyed your time at Scoobys! 

Karen  ~ Glad everything went okay yesterday. Are you feeling any more twinges? Hope you're still eating and drinking lots! Your e/c can't be far away now, is it next week all being well? How exciting!   

Scooby  ~ Wow 12 weeks hun! where has the time gone? How are you feeling? You looking forward to your scan on Thursday?

Sally  ~ Hi Hun, How you doing? Think the lamb went down well!  Have you rang Care yet about your ovulation dipsticks? Gosh it is exciting stuff!    I'm doing okay thanks, didn't want to return to work, had really enjoyed being a lady of leisure! Hope Sam's back is ok?

T.Q ~ Hope you're doing ok. This 2ww is hard going isn't it! Lots of positive vibes coming your way.   

Tiny ~ Hello there! Think the others have explained really well about the treatment etc. Try not to worry too much and just try to keep your mind on the end result! I'm sure you will be fine.  Any questions just yell. I'm not far from you...just over the bridge in sunny Barton. 

Hi Deb Bee and Joseph. Hope you're both well. 

Well, best dash...Is it nearly lunchtime? Hands up who's having pancakes for tea then?? I'm going to a friends for tea later..they better be on the menu! With lots of lemon and sugar.. 

Love to all

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a flying visit 

Hi Katy ~ I know I can't believe it has gone so quickly, well in some respect it has and in others it seems to drag  You make sure you are taking it easy being back at work, no running round like a loon, you hear me   

Won't be having pancakes tonight as am away with work so did say I will make some tomorrow night if I can be bothered.

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Scooby ~ I have just seen you're nominated for most supportive member in the "butterfly awards" How very true. Well done & I will deffo vote for you sweetie.  

xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> Hey Scooby ~ I have just seen you're nominated for most supportive member in the "butterfly awards" How very true. Well done & I will deffo vote for you sweetie.
> 
> xxxxx


Ah thanks Katy


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> katyblue said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Scooby ~ I have just seen you're nominated for most supportive member in the "butterfly awards" How very true. Well done & I will deffo vote for you sweetie.
> ...


Scooby - I will definately vote for you too!


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well.


Am fine thanks, slowly plodding my way through the 2ww, and yes its the worst part.

Hope you all had fun with your pancakes last night.

Take care

TQ.xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Hope you're all well

Mmm what did you all have on your pancakes last night then. My friend (was pleasantly surprised as she's a bit of a health freak and I thought I was gonna miss out)) served them with sliced banana and vanilla ice cream inside, then drizzled them with toffee sauce. God they were delicious! 

T.Q  ~ Glad you're ok.  When do you test? 

Scooby  ~ hope you enjoy your pancakes tonight! Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on. 

Karen  ~ Were you back at Care today? Hope everythings okay and you're growing lots of nice follies! 

Sally ~ How's things with the ovulation kits then, did you ring Care for futher instructions? Hope work's okay and not too hectic. Any traveling this week?

Hello to everyone else. 

Just off to make a nice cuppa and watch Deal or no Deal!

Love Katy. xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi Katyblue,

I had freshly squeezed orange, lemon and a drizzle of golden syrup, yummy.  Test day is the 17th Feb.

Your pan cakes sound nice.
How are you doing?


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls 

My DH made me some scrummy homemade pancakes last night and I had bisto gravy on them yummy

Had my scan today at last and have 8 follies on the right and 7 on the left. Largest 18mm and 20mm already so those 2 will be past it, smallest is 6.  Think they will aim for Monday EC - I have lots which are 8mm so I think he will aim to get those.  My lining is 10.9mm already which I am pleased with as it was only 9mm last time even at EC. Keeping me on 3 vials and go back on Friday. 

Hi TQ  - Hope you are holding up ok in your 2WW      

Hi Katy - I didn't realise you came from Barton, my DH's mum is from there. How are you doing in your 2WW?      

Hi Scooby - How nice you have been nominated, I definitely agree that you deserve it as you are always giving lots of support on various boards and especially to us  xxx

Hi Sally - What are you up to? Any travelling for work this week? Hope all is going well with your peesticks  xxx

Hi Tiny, Hi Deb Bee, Hi anyone I have missed

Well it is exhausting making all these chucky eggs so I can't stop going to bed at 8.30pm!!!  However think I may force myself to stay up for Gordon Ramsay tonight though.  I have booked Friday and all next week off work so only 1 full workday to go  

Have a nice evening everyone 
Karen
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well we had pancakes last night - some with ice cream and syrup and some with lemon and sugar......& i made double quantities so got some for tonight as well   

Karen - those follies sound good to me   And lining sounds like the perfect home for 2 little embies  
Not doing peesticks now - ovulated on Monday so thats all they need to know!

Katy - Yep rang Care - instructions are in the post. Start taking some pills next Monday... Not much travelling this week, although things are getting put in the diary for March when i know i will need scans / bloods etc and then EC so being very vague with people at the moment.....think they think i'm a bit weird  

Scooby - you back home now?

Right off to eat my tea

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sally* ~ Am back home   We are having pancakes tonight, so really looking forward to them  Did you have  on Monday then 

*Karen* ~ Just wanted to say that you might not lose those big ones, 2 of mine were 23 and 27mm and we got eggs from both of them, so don't rule them out.  that you are ready for Friday   Can't believe you had gravy on your pancakes 

*Katy* ~ How you feeling  When are you testing or are you keeping it quiet  Have you been back to work today 

*TQ* ~ How you doing  You got any more plans for the rest of the week 

Well nothing to report from me, have a nice sore throat, just hoping it doesn't develop into anything else. Have been gargling with TCP  Will let you know how tomorrow goes 

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Did you have  on Monday then
> 
> x x x x


     Well...........NO Sam did his back in remember!
He thinks its hilarious we are talking about this!

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I bet his face is   poor Sam.  Oops forgot about his back, how is it 

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Its a bit better - has been to the Dr's today to ask to be referred to a physio.
Have spent loads of money on chiropractors, osteopaths etc in the last year, so just needs something that can help now, but also build up the muscle strength so it doesn't happen so easily


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow's scan Scooby - hope you will send me a pic  xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ If you would like I will email you a pic. Will do the same to Katy and Sally unless you say otherwise, I won't be offended 

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes please
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Piccie for me too please  

XX


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Off to bed shortly, had quite a stressful night, parents need I say more.

Karenm28 - it is hard work growing all those eggs, I agree, keep drinkiing your milk and eating brazil nuts.

Scooby - DH has tomorrow afternoon and friday off as annual leave, he wants to spend sometime with me, think he is jealous of the rabbit.  Nope got him spring cleaning tomorrow as got some friends coming over for tea, friday will probably go to a small village near by, nice card shop there, its my mum and brothers birthdays.

Evening mollyB1 - hope you are ok.

Right my bed is calling.
Night ladies.
TQ.xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi 

Scan went very well, its amazing how much it has grown    We got to hear the heartbeat too, 165 beat per minute.  Thanks for all your support.

x x x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

scooby

glad the scan went well


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Girls

I have sent the pic through if you don't get it then let me know.

Katy, will send you a PM with my email address on, maybe you can send me an email first as you don't seem to get them 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scooby  ~ So glad the scan went well. The heatbeat too, how fab  yeah will send you an email so you have my address, maybe it will work that way!  I'm feeling fine thank you. Test day isn't til Tues, if I hold out that long. Aaargh.  Thankfully this 2ww isn't going too slowly. 

Karen ~ Glad your scan went well, your follies sound great and that lining is brilliant! Keep doing whatever you're doing hun! 

Sally ~ I'm sure people don't think you're weird hun.  I know how difficult it can be trying to organise time off for scans etc, especially if work don't know. So what tablets do you start taking on Mon? Sounds interesting! Hope Sam is okay with his back. 

T.Q ~ I'm doing fine thank you, your pancakes sound yummy too.  The 17th will be here soon, try and keep positive! Easier said than done I know!   

Hello to the rest of the gang. 

Going to see what I fancy for tea.

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Got the scan piccie Scooby - Big Peanut!!  Glad all is well  

Got my instructions today. Start taking hormone tablets on Monday - somedays its a brown one and a white one, other days its just 2 brown ones & other days its just 2 white ones    I don't know why its called the short protocol really, cos you take these tablets for 2 weeks, which delays your next AF, then when you bleed you go for a blood test & then start stimming as you would do normally on the LP. Anyway, never mind.....something a bit different  

Hope everyone is OK, i'm off to bed in a bit - got to be up early to get to work for 7.30am for a meeting at 8am  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Its definately not a short protocol is it  How are you going to remember what colour tablets to take 

8am meeting who arranged that one on a Friday 

Karen ~ Hope your scan has gone OK this morning   

Katy ~ How you doing  Hope its not driving you too mad PUPO Princess   

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh wow Scooby Just seen your scan pic - amazing - is that his/her face you can see and little podgy tummy and hands reaching out to you for a cuddle!? Is it feeling like you are really gonna get a baby now? Have you got a tummy bump yet? 

My scan went well thanks, just got back - was bezzing up the M1 on my own and a poor man in fast lane doing about 90 had a tyre blow out right in front of me - luckily I was far back enough to slow down and avoid him and he swerved all over the road but he was ok and he got to the hard shoulder safely. Very scary few seconds though. 

I have 8 follies at each side now, ranging between 21 and 6 - loads of them are 10 and 11 and they expect EC will be on Monday but will confirm times this aft. Lining still 10.9mm - thank you to the brazil nuts and milkshakes. 

I have today off as annual leave cos I was sick of my team thinking I was being late on a morning! and had also booked all next week as leave but yesterday my boss took me aside and said I should take next week as sick as it is medical and as I have not had off sick for well over a year!   Bless him - brought a tear to my eye! so I get to save my leave. How nice is that!? and I have put it as leave on the roster so my nosey team don't wonder what is wrong with me. 

Sally - wow crazy tablets    Good job you are a scientist as you will need to be to understand your protocol! 
Hope you have had a good meeting this morning. 

Katy - OMG I hope you are ok so close to your test date - I so hope you get a good result on Tues xxx               

TQ - Hope you are having a nice day or two with your DH and he has wormed his way in between you and your rabbit   Some pos vibes for you too               

Hi Tiny, Avon, Deb Bee and anyone I have missed
Love Karen
xxx

PS Do you think I will win £95M on Euro millions tonight girls?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

karenm28 said:


> PS Do you think I will win £95M on Euro millions tonight girls?


No because we are going to win it    Will give you a few million if we do though 

Wow what an experience on the M1 it could have been alot worse  That was really nice of your boss giving you next week off as sick, least you will be able to have a holiday later in the year 

Keep your tummy warm and hopefully those little ones should grow a bit bigger for you.  for your bloods this afternoon. If they are OK then its trigger tomorrow night  how exciting  

Yes that's the face you can see in the pic, it turned to face the camera for its picture taking    and its fat belly, they showed us the size of its stomach yesterday and its about the size of a grain of rice  amazing. Yes the belly is developing nicely at the moment 

xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> karenm28 said:
> 
> 
> > PS Do you think I will win £95M on Euro millions tonight girls?
> ...


Sorry.....but think we're going to win it actually  Will gladly share a million or 2 with my FF's though 

Karen - follie report sounds good to me. Are you nervous? Hope you can do trigger shot tomorrow - but then it will be no more jabbing - will you be OK??!! . Your motorway journey sounds very scary, i've seen that happen with a lorry but i was quite far back. That was a nice thing for your boss to do - you definately don't want to be wasting holiday days on treatment if you can help it. I am doing a combination of hols and sick i think 

Katy - Hope you are feeling OK, not long until Tuesday now     Sending you LOTS of positive vibes your way and some  

Scooby - I know 8am meeting was a bit silly. Amd then i was all set to leave at 4.15pm to be somewhere for 5pm & then got called for another meeting   Just about made it for where i had to be, but honestly, don't they know its Friday!

TQ - you OK 

The drug company called today - delivery is a week next Tuesday . As for remembering what colour tablets to take - i think i will have to carry my little chart around with me all day everyday! 

Right, off to eat some tea.

XX


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Had a lovely day with DH, we went out for a potter and feed the ducks, were off to Hodsock priory tomorrow to see the snowdrops.

Nope DH could never worm his was between us, the rabbit gets far too jealous     saying that since DH came home yesterday lunch Tal has spent most of his time upstairs sat on the bed in the front room, must know that DH is looking after me, and he can have a break.

How are all of you ladies, we too nipped out earlier to get a lotto ticket, would just love to win that, not the whole lot but just enough to have a nice life.

only 9 days to go till test day.

Talk of the monster and it appears - my little rabbit Tal has just come down the stairs and hopped up to see me.

Take care ladies.
TQ.xxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Well did any of you win then cos I didn't?  Apparently 6 people in UK won 6 million each. Come on own up! 

Well EC is booked for 9.30am Monday morning so trigger is tonight at 21.30! 

Done my last normal jabs last night. Need to tidy this house today it is a right disgrace. 

TQ - I have changed my pic to show my boy cat Anubis who must be related to your Tal as he is same colours and he is also a jealous boy - he hates it when I go to work so he attacks my legs whenever I say bye to him  

Sally - So your rainbow drugs will be here next week then and it will be all systems go for you 

Scooby - That was nice of master peanut to pose for the camera wasn't it  

Katy - Hope you can hang on until Tues               

Hi to everyone else, have a lovely weekend won't you
Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I apologise in advance for the me post. 

Well I did a hpt last night and it was positive (clearblue, just the normal one) but then this morning I did the other test in the pack (first thing) and it was really faint! Have gone and bought some more and just done a tesco brand and its positive, but again quite faint. Now I wish I hadn't done them and just waited til tues.   Don't know what to think but know it isn't looking good. I'm day 13 today (3 day transfer so its maybe more like day 14?) so surely it should be getting darker not fainter. Going to do one more in the morning and see if it's darker. Just don't know what to do with myself. Have been in bed  with a touch of ohss for the past 3 days, had a build up of fluid round lungs and was struggling to move, and breath to some extent so Care advised strict bedrest, so feeling really sorry for myself. Need a kick up the bum.  

So sorry for such a depressing post.  

Do hope you are all ok, Will be back for personals soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy 

Its hard waiting until I test day, I know, especially at Care as they test so much later than other clinics.  What I would say is that you are testing when most other clinics are testing now, so the result you are getting is the right result, a line is a line as they say.  

Have heard other people that have used Tesco brands before saying that they don't get as dark a result as the Clearblue.  It would appear that Clearblue are the best followed by First Response.  I would definately do another one in the morning (first wee of the day) and see what that says, you are so close to test day I am pretty sure that its the right result      

As for you feeling poorly, please rest up OHSS is not nice, get some of that lucozade down you, Minxy said that's good for OHSS and drink lots of water.

Try not to worry too much, here if you fancy a natter  

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you Scooby. Think I need the pee stick police sending round. 

Hope you're having a nice weekend. We were supposed to be over in Leeds actually but well, then I got a bit poorly.Dp is shouting at me to get back in bed, Looks like I have my orders. 

Speak Soon. 

xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I will send them round   but I don't think it will work    

 tomorrow's is a bit darker        

Am in bed myself watching films, watched Hairspray this morning and going to watch Friends with money this afty.

Take care

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Aw Katy  
I don't blame you for testing early my deary, I bet I will again xxx.  
Any line is a great sign - you are using different brands of test and hopefully you are drinking lots cos of your OHSS (so your wee should be quite diluted) so that is why some tests may be fainter.  The OHSS although horrible is also a good sign in a way as a pregnancy would be feeding the OHSS. 

All you can do is wait until tomorrow and test again and the same on Monday- I know it is the hardest thing of all and I am thinking of you   

Just try to sleep away a day or two and only wake up for meals and to drink loads of water every so often and then test again tomorrow and Monday morning. A line no matter how faint is a brilliant sign so you shouldn't lose hope. 

Zillions of positive vibes to you               
Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Katy - don't despair, its a good sign in a way. I know the same thing happened to me last time & the result wasn't so good in the end  , but something is obviously "happening"  . I am keeping everything crossed for you - its soooo hard not to test early, but you've still got a few days to go. Sending you lots and lots of          

Karen -   for trigger shot tonight

Scooby - hope you are feeling a bit better & enjoying the DVD's  

XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Katy - sorry, have just been sat thinking about what i put. Please don't think that just because i had this happen last time (which obviously ended as a BFN) that the same will apply to you. The nurse's told me it was a good sign and "never say never". I am sending you a million, billion positive embie sticking vibes your way right now                                                                

S
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen* ~ Wishing you all the best for tomorrow     Hope you lay lots of nice eggies  Will try and check up on you tomorrow, if not I will text you if I can't get on 

*Katy* ~ Been thinking of you and praying that the line has got stronger     Hope your OHSS is getting better, you sounded really poorly. More chocolates and mags I think is on the cards 

*Sally* ~  How you doing  How's Sam's back  You ready to start popping pills 

*TQ* ~ Hope your doing OK, hang in there, its not long now   

I spent yesterday in bed, only getting up for more honey, sugar and lemon drinks. Watched 3 movies, Hairspray ~ really good, Friends with Money ~ really good and then we watched Oceans 12 last night ~ what a pile of poo we were really disappointed.

Am planning on doing pretty much the same today, the sore throat is getting better so hopefully the antibiotics are kicking in but the cold is in full flow  We are going to do Roast Beef with Yorkie Puds and roasted veg for tea. Would invite you round but don't want you getting my germs 

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

I would probably go to the wrong house anyway Scooby    Thanks xxx 

Just on our way out for a nice pub lunch so will be back on later with longer messages  

Just praying that Katy has got good news this morning  

Hi Sally, hi TQ
Love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Aww you guys really are amazing, Thank you so much for your positive and kind words, made me feel a whole lot better.

Well I tested again this morning and I think the line was a tiny bit stronger than yesterday, but the line itself was quite faintish.  And then after about 20 mins its barely visable! Oh the things we put ourselves through! So I'm not really sure what to think. Have got one test left which I will probably do in the morning, and see what thats like. I'm supposed to do the test Care gave me on Tues, so not long to go. 

Sally  ~  Yes I remember that you went through similar a few months ago, I hope I haven't stirred up sad memories hun  Thank you so much for the positive and sticky vibes.  Will try and keep positive.  How are you doing? You got your pills ready for tomorrow? 

Karen ~ Thank you for thinking of me. The ohss isn't too bad today, just bloated and uncormfortable. Yeah I have been taking it easy and just getting up when I need to. Could get used to this.  Wishing you so much luck for tomorrow. Hope you get lots of lovely eggies. Will be thinking of you.   

Scooby  ~ Oh hun, didn't realise you were poorly  Is it nasty snot bug thats going round? Hope you're better soon.  You do right staying in bed and curled up with dvds. Mmm enjoy your beef dinner later. Yum. Might just turn up anyway! 

Hello to eveyone else, and thanks again for your support. 

Chat to you soon

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Yes its the nasty snot bug  It started with tonsilitus. Am currently waiting Maybe Baby, find that film so funny   always good for a good laugh.

The fact that you have got a line is still a positive thing, so try not to worry too much. Its not long till Tuesday and the line will get stronger     

I wouldn't advise either you or Karen turning up later, would feel awful if you could this snot bug. Will do Sunday lunch for you another day 

Karen ~ Enjoy your lunch, good job your not coming as I don't think you would be able to eat too Sunday Lunches 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls  

Katy - sounds promising   Don't worry about stirring up bad memories, i just didn't want you to dwell on what happened to me because you need to think LOTS of positive thoughts    . Glad the OHSS isn't too bad today - make sure you keep resting and drinking lots of fluids.

Scooby - you sound a bit better   Nothing like a DVD fest when you're poorly. I have saved up a few from Xmas for when i'm off for treatment in a few weeks. Roast sounds nice......but don't want your bug so definately won't be coming round for tea  . Sam's back is a bit better thanks, he is waiting for an appt to see a physio, so hopefully that will come through soon

Karen - Hope your pre-egg collection lunch out was nice   Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, i am sure Dr Shaker will find lots of lovely eggs  

Well not done alot today. Just been making a batch of braised red cabbage for Tuesday night & to put in the freezer. On the menu tonight at my house is Aubergine Bake - Jamie Oliver recipe....very nice if you like that sort of thing  
Pills are all set to go for tomorrow - have a little timetable to tick off that i have taken the right colour at the right time   

Hopefully this week will go by quickly - we are away next Sat - my mum and dad bought us a night away at a nice hotel for my birthday last year, but we haven't been yet, so going next weekend. Then the weekend after we are in London (my Xmas pressie's from Sam - theatre tickets to see Dirty Dancing on Fri night & Joseph on Sat night  ) So really looking forward to that.

Be back in a bit

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Like the sound of the red cabbage ~ do you have a receipe 

Ah love the theatre but Dave hates anything with singing in it  Have been thinking about putting on Chitty Chitty Bang Bang but it won't stay on for long  

Hope the pill popping goes OK


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Here you go......

1 Red Cabbage - shredded
50g butter
1 large onion - sliced
1 large cooking apple - sliced
1 tbsp sugar ( i use demerara)
2 tbsp white wine vinegar
freshly grd blk pepper

1) Blanch cabbage for about 5 mins then drain
2) Melt half the butter in a pan, add the onion and apple & cook for about 5 mins until soft
3) Spread about 1/3 of the cabbage in a well greased ovenproof dish. Cover with 1/3 of the onion and apple mix & sprinkle with alittle sugar, vinegar & pepper. Repeat the layers twice more
4) Dot the remaining butter on top, cover with greaseproof paper, then with alid or foil. Bake in a pre-heated oven (160'C / Gas 3) for about 2 hours - stir from time to time

Its a Sainsbury's recipe - i go heavy on the butter (makes it nice and glossy and rich!) & tend to cook for about 2.5 hrs so it goes nice and sticky.
Its great for freezing as well  

Hope you enjoy your roast  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Sally sounds lovely      and seens I am craving cabbage ~ perfect


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Hope you are all well. Am just tucking into a plate of fruit for my tea.  Had quite a weepy day today, got all upset this morning, feeling really frustrated with the 2ww.  Just don't feel different. Still a week to wait till test day, managed to pull myself together, and feeling a little better now.

TQ.xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

TQ ~ The  is a killer and can be so frustrating. You are constantly looking for symptons and then on the other hand trying not to over analysis things. Its not long now so hold in there    

Katy ~ All the luck in the world for tomorrow    

xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Thanks scooby,

How are you doing? feeling any better?

xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

The throat has eased a bit today but the nose is still like a tap      

Thanks for asking

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

TQ - hang on in there. I know its hard   

Katy - thinking of you  . Hope its   news tomorrow

Karen - will try an text you in the morning. Wishing you lots of luck  

Scooby - Cabbage?    Oh well at least its healthy!

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ You've upgraded to Charter ~ yeah  Yeah I know could have been something more exciting than cabbage   

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello! 

Just gonna stuff my face and have a snooze on the sofa but we are very pleased with EC this morning as we got 11 eggs and lots of good looking sperm so keep your fingers crossed they do their thing tonight for us in the "lab of lurve" as Scooby would say. Dr Shaker was brilliant of course and nurse Tracey held my hand she is my favourite so I was very happy. 

TQ - sorry you are feeling down, I am thinking of you, it is so hard the 2ww      

Katy - please tell us you have had good news this morning      

Scooby - Thanks for sms, you are brill, hope your cold is on its way out and you are feeling better. 

Sally - Thanks for your sms too, are you getting going with your tablets today - best of luck for this cycle I am sure this will be the one for you  xxx  that cabbage sounds yum I may try it next week with Sunday lunch

Back later or tomorrow depending how long I decide to sleep today! 
Love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Just a quickie!

Karen  ~ Wow, 11 eggies! Well done you, that's great news!  I have got everything crossed for you. Now you eat whatever you want and have a good old sleep for the rest of the day!   

Sally  ~ How are you today? Hope the pill popping is going ok! 

Scooby ~ How are you feeling today hun? Hope you're better. 

T.Q  ~ Big hugs, I know it's difficult, Try and keep strong. Not long to go.   

Well, tested again this morning and the line was about the same colour as yesterday. Definitely there but faint, and now it's dissapearing!  Wish I knew what was happening. Going to speak to clinic tomorrow. 
Thanks for thinking about me. 

Sister's just arrived for lunch, better dash.. Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi Katyblue,

How are you? when is your offical test day?

Hi Karenm28 - how are you? well done on your eggs, thats great, lets hope they do there thing over night, when you back for ET? take care and get plenty of rest.   

TQ.xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Sally ~ You've upgraded to Charter ~ yeah


Yes, been meaning to do it for ages, & was bored last night. Not really sure what it means though . Extra colours and smilies from what i can gather 

Karen - fab news on thos eggs. Lets hope they are doing their thing in the lab of  (as Scooby would say!!)

Katy - maybe you could ask Care to do a couple of blood tests for you  Will probably have to pay (£28 each i think) but at least you would know what your HCG is doing - just a thought...

TQ - Hope you are feeling OK today 

As for me - first pill has been popped (in the car on the M18  ) Have had such a bad headache again all day - taken 4 paracetamol already & its not done anything, so off for a lie down now.
Be back later

XX


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi there everyone,

dont know if anyone can remember me. i havent posted for ages but thats because dh and i decided to put tx on hold for a while. 

we are now back on and my blood results are all clear so been accepted to eggshare. care phoned us last week to say they need dh to book in for his ssr before the next step.

i just dont know how long it will be before i am matched to my reciepent and then what happens after that. i feel that we are getting close now. i am however nervous and anxious but i guess once everything starts i will settle down.

have been reading all your posts and i think you all are a wonderful support group and you give each other great moral support through this very stressful treatment. i will be keeping you posted on how we are doing. dh is booked in for 11 march so we still have another four weeks to wait. i cant wait to start...but i know the time will come so i just have to be patient.
thanks for reading my post and you will be seeing abit more of me now.   all the best to everyone 

babylove xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Off to bed now girls - head is pounding  
Babylove - hi, great news you can start treatment soon   Feel free to join us on here  
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning dearies 

Bit of a me post (sorry)... 

You will probably think I am ungrateful but I am really disappointed because just had the call and we only have 5 fertilised from 11 eggs. All 11 eggs were mature and you can usually expect at least 70% successful fertilisation (last time we got 6 fert out of 8 eggs)  but this time 2 fertilised abnormally, 1 egg got damaged during ICSI and 3 didn't fertilise.  So we have only got 45% fertilisation. 

I can't help comparing to last time - I have started off with 3 extra eggs this time but have ended up with 1 less fertilised so I feel like we have less of a chance. Last time we only ended up with 2 grade 2 in the end and no frosties so there is even less hope this time. I had even dared hope for some frosties this time due to the 11 eggs. This may be our last chance as we definitely can't afford another go for the forseeable future and I will be at least 37 by the time the NHS help us out. 

ET is at 12 tomorrow. Having a 2 day transfer this time.  God I was really optomistic yesterday with the 11 eggs but now I am dreading tomorrow morning's call to see if any of them divide to give us something to transfer.

Sorry for the me post I am not usually so negative  

Katy - How did your test go today? Please give me some good news xxx
Scoobs - Thanks for sms this morning xxx
Babylove - welcome back, four weeks will be here in no time
Hi TQ and Sally (hope you feel better) 

Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

[fly]     *POSITIVE DIVIDING VIBES FOR KAREN'S EMBIES*    [/fly]

Hi Karen - you OK? I know its disappointing  (we had similar last time - 7 eggs, only 3 fertilised, so 43% fert rate - but those 3 went on to divide overnight & were fine for transfer). I know its hard not to compare, but try and concentrate on the 5 that you have - I am sure they are fab  Every cycle is different but i know how disappointing it is to get some "extra" & then for them not to do anything. So only positive thoughts now lady! But here for a chat if you need to 

Katy - any news? 

Hi Scooby, TQ

Headache a bit better -still there so not gone to Yoga tonight.

Back in a bit
S
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Oh Karen Sweetheart big hugs  I don't think you're being unreasonable at all, I know what a tense uncertain time it can be, and although we shouldn't we do compare it to our previous cycles, I was a bugger for that this time around, I got less eggs, poorer grading etc, it really upset me, But 5 is still a great number - I only had 8 fertilise from all them follies I had! You've done really well to get this far, so keep strong for your little embies, I'm sure they are proper little fighters.  Good luck for the call tomorrow, not long til they are back with mummy. xxx

Sally Charter Member!  ~ Have you discovered all the little games etc?! How are you today? Hope your headache has gone? Is it related to the tablets? 

Scooby  ~ Hope you are better today and that you are not working too hard.  Hope you manage to get a good supply of cabbage down there!  Thank you for the txts.

T.Q  ~ How you doing? Hope you're holding on there, not long to go. Lots of sticky vibes, Hope your embies have snuggled in nice and tight.   

Hi Deb Bee  and Joseph, hope you're both well. 

Hi Babylove ~ Welcome back. Wow great news about you nearing the top of the list, hope you don't have to wait too long. Wishing you lots of luck and look forward to chatting with you. 

It's official test day,  did the clinic test and while it came up positive it still looked faint.  So I've been and had a blood test done, so at least we'll know one way or another. Get my results tomorrow.

Lots of love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Katy - well at least there is a line   Always a good sign, bloods will tell you more though. Keeping everything crossed for you - this waiting bit is horrible isn't it   Sending you some more      oooh and a bit of      as well!

Headache is a bit better thanks, not really found out what i get for being a "charter member" - need to have a bit of a play around i think!
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Aww thank you Sally Hun   Yes this is waiting is just horrible. My head's all over the place, don't know what to think! 

Glad your headache is a bit better. Oooh yeah, have a good nose round, there's quite a lot of features you get, you can even buy a vitual pet if you want!  

xxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks so much girls 
Am so upset DH got me fish and chips and I had a few bites and chucked em away!    

Aw Katy best of luck for your test results tomorrow why can't it be straightforward?


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Don't be upset Karen  
Hang on in there - thinking of you
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning

Sorry for going AOL work is really busy at the moment and haven't found the time in the day to log on  Cold is getting better finally, still a bit stuffy and have got a nice little tickle in my throat but at least its going. Finish the antibiotics today, so am hoping the throat stays clear.

*Karen* ~ Am hoping that your transfer goes smoothly and without a hitch today, I won't mention the previous incident  You will be PUPO in no time 

*Katy* ~ Have got everything crossed for you today, and am praying that you get good news   

*Sally* ~ How's the pill popping going  Have played a few of the Charter Games although got a bit addicted to Tetris  Has the headache cleared  I found those strips you put on your forehead very good but not when your at work  people will think you have lost the plot.

*TQ* ~ Hope your doing OK  

*Babylove* ~ Welcome to the thread, there are only a few of us but you will get some fantastic support 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Karen  ~ How are you feeling today? Hope transfer goes okay. Not long til them embies are back with their mummy. Then you get your feet up and pamper yourself! Pupo Pupo Pupo!!!   

Scooby  ~ Nice to have you back hun! and glad you're feeling better, ooh that nasty tickle in your throat, is it keeping you awake at night? How are you feeling otherwise? 

Sally ~ How you feeling today? Hope the headache's gone? 

Hi T.Q  ~ Not long for you to go - is Sunday your otd? (in a quiet voice) - Will you be temped to test early?    

Hello Deb Bee and Joseph 

Hi Babylove.  

Well, the results are in... it's definately a bfp!!! Can't believe it! My levels are 700 which the nurse said was normal. I'm in shock!  Didn't expect it at all. Thank you for all your support girls, you're all amazing. Let's keep the Sheffield roll going now!

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just a quickie to say a huge congrats to Katy on your BFP, yayyy. Well done hun, i bet you're over the moon. 

Karen - Good luck with your et today             .

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Fan blooming tastic  go you ~ way to go girl  

x x x x x

Leanne ~ You OK  Long time no hear


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooby - Hiya hun, so sorry ive not been on for a while - still paranoid about this pregnancy going wrong so ive been trying to think about other things instead cos it sometimes gets me more worried reading some of the things on this site. Im fine though thanks, feeling a little bit more happy now ive got past 24 weeks and they're classed as viable.
Massive congratulations to you and Dave on your BFP, thats absolutely fabbie news. Im over the moon for you both. There seems to be a good run of BFP'S on the Yorkshire Girls thread at the moment. How are you feeling? Have you been suffering with morning sickness?

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi 

Am over the worst of it so things are starting to feel alot better thanks.


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Leanne  ~ Thank you! Yeah long time no hear! Glad to hear that you are okay, wow 25 weeks already, can't believe how quickly time has gone! 

Scooby ~ Thank you again hun. 

Karen  ~ More good luck for this afternoon hun.   

xxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry to gatecrash .... but had to nip in to say something to a buddy of mine! 

Katy ..... Words cannot describe how blummin chuffed to bits and pieces for ya hun. WA-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Yesssssssss!

*Congratulations Katy and Dh * 

                       

                    

Wa- hay!!!!!!!!!!!! God i'm thrilled for you hun 
Masses of kisses to you both! ​


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeh!  Brilliant news Katy I am so pleased for you  

ET went really well today and now have 2 x 4 cell (grade 2) embies on board.  No frosties but that's ok, all 5 embies divided but the other 3 were grade 3 so not suitable for freezing.  
I had asked for a Doctor transfer due to last ET being rubbish and the wonderful Mr Shaker himself did it this time and DH watched on screen and it was completely different and much better to the last time so my hopes are back up again. 

Back later, thanks for all your well wishes my dearies you are all brilliant.  
Hi everyone! 
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Just wanted to say so pleased it all went well, glad Dr Shaker did it, he's lovely  Will find you a proper PUPO sign when I get home  Rest up and look after your embies 

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Karen  ~ That's great news!  Well done you. Mrs pupo eh?! Get those feet up and relax! Those embies sound great and Dr Shaker will have found them a lovely little nesting area to snuggle into. Positive thoughts from now on!   

Ceri  ~ Oh bless you sweetheart! Thank you, that's so sweet of you.   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Hope you are all well, my internet died so have been offline for a few days.

Katyblue - huge congratulations, I am attempted to test early but I am not going too, want to hold onto to being pupo for as long as i can.Not overly hopeful, as have had period pains again this week, negative thoughts have set in, but trying to work my way through it.

Levin - Hi honey, nice to hear all is well with you.

Karenm28 - glad to hear that ET went well, what happened last time? does it make a difference Dr Shaker doing it?

Hi scooby - how are you feeling, are you feeling better.

Take care ladies.
Love TQ.xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Blimey girls, its all happening on here isn't it  

Katy - I am sooooooooooo pleased for you  . I was so scared you were going to have to go through what i did, but hey 700 sounds pretty good to me  . Huge congratulations to you both, you must be thrilled! I hope you are setting the standard for the next few weeks  

Karen - So you are now officially PUPO then  . Well done, sure Dr Shaker would have had the magic touch so to speak! When is test day? You back to work next week? Sure those embies are settling in just nicely     . Best send you some sticky          for good measure as well!

Scooby - Glad you are OK. Was worried you had not been on here for a while - AWOL - naughty girl, don't do that again becuase we will worry!!  

Leanne - hello stranger. Glad things are OK.  

TQ - hang on in there. When is test date?  

Ceri - don't know you, but nice to meet you!  

Deb Bee - hope you and JOseph are doing OK  

Phew, think thats everyone  

I'm OK thanks. Headache finally disappeared about 2pm this afternoon. Was getting a bit worried to tell you the truth, becuase it was really bad & has been there for 3 days  . Pill popping going fine thanks.
Had such a busy day, need to go and eat tea, then will pop back in a bit

XX


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi MollyB1 - glad to hear you headache has cleared, plenty of water.  Test day is sunday.  Not overly hopeful but trying to cling on to a little bit of hope.

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

TQ -      I know its hard but try and stay positive   
XX


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Thanks molly, got period pains this evening, but keeping my fingers crossed.

xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Happy Valentine's day!








T.Q ~ Hang on in there  you've only got 3 days left to go! I don't blame you for not testing early, I wish I hadn't  Period pains are a good sign that something's happening in there, I didn't have many last week, but I've been having a few these last few days. Try and keep positive, think the Sheffied Girls are on a roll hopefully!   

Karen  ~ Well done again hun. How you feeling today? Hope you've got your feet up resting, You got anything planned for the rest of the week or are you just gonna take it easy? Sticky vibes coming your way..

Sally ~ Yeah things are a bit manic on here at the mo..in a good way! Thank you for the congratulations  Feels like it's happening to sombody else at the minute  So glad your headache has gone,they can really get you down can't they? Glad the pills are going down ok, how long are you on them for, what happens after that? Sorry lots of Q's!

Scooby ~ How you feeling today? Hope the last bit of that nasty bug has gone! Are you back at home now? 

Hello to everyone else. 

So what's everyone got planned for Valentines day? Anything or nothing? We don't really do much - the usual chocs and cards. Suggested going out but not really sure when I fancy, so then I said I'd cook us a nice meal..Looks like it could be pizza..feeling really lazy today! Whatever you do, have a good one. 

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Will be locking this thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting so you don't lose them !

N x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning (just)

*Katy* ~ Its not feeling too great at the moment, but will be glad to get home tonight  Dave came down last night and we did cards this morning. Think we are going to have a Chinese tonight, sure he won't need much persuading  Its a bit sureal in the first few weeks as you just can't believe it and then you will have your scan and its just such a heart melting moment 

*TQ* ~ We are on a roll 2 out of 2 so hang in there chick     Period pains are quiet normal, infact looking back at my first tx I didn't have anything 

*Karen* ~ How's you PUPO Princess  Hope your taking it easy   

*Sally* ~ So glad the headache has gone, it can really get you down, I know I get them when I start on the Burselin 

Only *14* more days till the meet      

x x x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129348.0

N x


----------

